# Northern Music Fruitcakes Uncle Norm Memorial Meet up!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know. It's a bit of a mouthful isn't it?

Some of the Motorhome Fruitcakes rebels have been talking about organising a meet up for the spring somewhere ooop north. Probably early May.

Rayrecrock mentioned that he and the now sadly Departed Uncle Norm were trying to organise an East Yorkshire meet before Norm took ill and how nice it would be to actually organise and hold the meet in his memory.

There has also been talk over the last year of a Music meet but nobody seemed to want to organise it.

So. With that in mind I think it's time we got a move on and sorted out a damn good party.

At the moment I would just like to see who is interested and opinions on the venues.

A thread was started on the Fruitcakes forum but they couldn't organise a pi$$up in a brewery so I am bringing it back here for the grownups to share their thoughts. Fruitcakes meet up thread

The favourite at the moment is the camping field at Rays place on the East Yorkshire coast at Aldbrough Caravan Park where there are also fishing lakes for those of you who are into drowning worms. There are also a few good rally fields in the area, one of which I know I will get for next to nothing.

Other options were a couple of pubs in the Dales that the Wildcamping forum has used lately, The highest Inn in England Tan Hill or somewhere in the Lake District.

It depends what people want. So ideas and an indication of your interest please. As said we are thinking early May.

Thanks


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Northern?? Music??? I thought you were supposed to be selling this Barry :lol: 

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Northern?? Music??? I thought you were supposed to be selling this Barry :lol:
> 
> Dick


I wont have to now after your post! 

The whole world knows that all the best bands came / come out of the North of England! Where else could we possibly have had it?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sounds like my kind of a party! Hope I'm back in UK then!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Sounds like my kind of a party! Hope I'm back in UK then!


Good girl! Ill get you a pass for my VIP tent! 8O

Come on everyone! This is going to be the meet to end all meets!

Where are you all??????


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If I come along, can someone teach me the banjo?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we woud be there depending on the dates

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We're considering France at the end of May so leave from work might be difficult and Yorkshire is quite a trek for us for a weekend but I wouldn't have minded


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

"Burp" opps sorry l meant to say us us us


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> we woud be there depending on the dates
> 
> Aldra


Another lady for the VIP tent! Fantastic! 

You will get the special VIP service my love.



tugboat said:


> If I come along, can someone teach me the banjo?


If this is a (quite sophisticacted for you) joke about northerners being a bit inbred (Ref the Deliverence Banjo reference) I think you should have a little look at where you hail from my little south western Goblin! FFS! Devon! What came out of there apart from decent northern folk running away from Cornwall cos they were even more bonkers!

If it isnt and you really want to learn the banjo. I would appologise but I just re-read wot I wrote above and its dead funny so I wont but yes! Someone will definately teach you the banjo.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> "Burp" opps sorry l meant to say us us us


I knew you would come!

See fellas. I organise a meet and the only ones confirming are Chicks! I told you i was HOT!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> bulawayolass said:
> 
> 
> > "Burp" opps sorry l meant to say us us us
> ...


The chicks are hot too! Two Bulawayo girls - you are in for a real treat! (Not so Caro?) Not to mention the Lanky bird. Double whammy! I'm a Lanky Bulawayan does that put me at the top of the list Barryd? Don't answer Aldra may cross you off her Christmas card list.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Barry,

I am not musically talented but it is high time I attended a meet so please count me/us in.

Norman.

PS def not hot either :roll:


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

sounds fun and just down the road from us. I wonder if I can learn to play the guitar before May 
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again guys (actually mainly you lovely girls)

You can be assured of a great time! This will be the biggest and the most fun rally in MHF history!

We have a few short months to get this one right. Please join me in making it a weekend to remember! 

Come on folks!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > Northern?? Music??? I thought you were supposed to be selling this Barry :lol:
> ...


The Who, Queen and Quo from the north of England................


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Include us in Barry if the dates fit, I'm already warming up the spittle trap.

Frank


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll monitor this. If the women out number the men I'll be there Barry :wink: 

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> I'll monitor this. If the women out number the men I'll be there Barry :wink:
> 
> Dick


I would come if I were you! Lets face it Im young, pretty and easy so maybe we should just invite the girls. How can you fail?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > oat"]If I come along, can someone teach me the banjo?
> ...


Now look, you old tosspot, why do you always think bad stuff about me, I'm a lovely fellow really.

I have all my life wanted to play the banjo, but never got around to it. I currently have on loan from a friend A BANJO!! I'm not getting on very well playing with myself (see what I did there? Not too subtle for you Barry?) so if someone could give me some help that would be amazing!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Stanner said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Glandwr said:
> ...


Don't forget that great northern band, The Rolling Stones 8)

If we are in England will probably be there. Never been to the East Yorks coast - is it safe to stroke the polar bears?

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > tugboat said:
> ...


If you've got the stage where you need help playing with yourself Todger wagger, I'd stay at home and practice some more


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Viv Barry is to old to handle us thats the problem


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ok so we have established that there is one or two decent musicians to come out of the south so hopefully some talent will find its way oop norf.

Someone needs to teach tugboat the Banjo.

Dont forget if we have it at Rays place to bring your fishing rod.

Ray will be giving lessons in how to freeze to death sat by a muddy pond with a fishing rod but never fear as the rally marshals will be at hand to administer warming flasks full of Scotch! (Just dont fall in).

Any other events you might want to do?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a R/C Laser sailboat, but pond would need to be weed free so it doesn't get stuck out in the middle. I could really play havoc with the fishermen with that, heehee!

Maybe I could trail a lure and catch a pike.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Viv Barry is to old to handle us thats the problem


Eue, would you really want to be handle by him though in any way?

Put me down for a NO ta.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Me and Suzy would be up for this all being well, if only to show the rest of you how to have a proper drink. 8O


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

A very very valid point Liz l was thinking more in the brain department than the ermm.. (thinking shrinking violets and PC brigade looking into this thread) how can l put this..
was NOT thinking of handle as in physical but in mental department


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I have a R/C Laser sailboat, but pond would need to be weed free so it doesn't get stuck out in the middle. I could really play havoc with the fishermen with that, heehee!
> 
> Maybe I could trail a lure and catch a pike.


You have to bring that! If anything just to annoy Ray!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We will be up for it, especially if Scotch is on offer for john. He could bring his banjo, but he can't play either lol
Hope it is before C&CC Irish rally.
Sue


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Although we travel quite a lot and would certainly cross the street for Auntie Sandra (does she know?), is there nowhere slightly south, Newark region for example, so that more southerners may wish to make the journey?

We have been trying to learn the Jews Harp but doubt we would be up to speed by next May, so may have to begin learning the violin.

No promises for we also want to show our faces at the new Aire they hope to get started at around this time in Weymouth.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

suedew said:


> We will be up for it, especially if Scotch is on offer for john. He could bring his banjo, but he can't play either lol
> Hope it is before C&CC Irish rally.
> Sue


Ray will be providing free booze for anyone who brings and plays an instrument! 

This is why we cant have it further south as its one of his conditions. Sorry about that. I am authorised to announce this as Ray is currently in outer Mongolia and cant get online. (Ray dont forget to fill the van at Calais!)

Anyway. It will do you softy southerners good to see how us northerners enjoy ourselves. Which reminds me. We need some volunteers for the hospital tent. Any nurses on here? You will need your uniform.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I volunteer 747 to be the drip.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We would be interested. Don`t play any instruments but can hum alot   

Les


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> We would be interested. Don`t play any instruments but can hum alot
> 
> Les


Doesnt matter. Hummers will be welcome. I dont really play any instruments or sing, I just think I can. 8O

Ill just let the thread run until Ray surfaces then we will start looking at confirming a venue and confirming names.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't play any instruments either

but Ill provide some cooking, a couple of BIG meat and potato pies 

The way to a mans heart and all that   

hopefully there will be lots of men  

of course I'll only have eyes for Barry   

But a little glance in other directions can't do any harm 8O  

Well can it???

aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry

You will probably get an application from us - as soon as I can get a booking on the Gdansk-Hull ferry :roll: :lol: 

Unfortunately that ferry does not stop in Leffe country.  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> I don't play any instruments either
> 
> but Ill provide some cooking, a couple of BIG meat and potato pies
> 
> ...


Good stuff. Your pies are legendary!

Bring that great big mutt as well. He will be useful for crowd control (and eating Gnomes).

Dont worry Geoff. Polish Lager will do!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've told you Barry

He can't eat a whole one

well maybe a gnome

But no, this is my Heathcliffe 

So he is absolutely forbidden to eat him

Maybe someone will bring the odd small child???? :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Children??? Deffo won't make it :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't worry Kaytutt

As long as there are not too many and they are not too big

shadow will eat them :lol: :lol: 

Otherwise he will have to content himself with partial bits of adults :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I cannot commit until there is a firm date. The problem is that after the long Winter, Gnomes are extremely randy for about 6 weeks. If the Winter drags on into April then I may not have calmed down. It would be a shame for Barry as the women will be worn out for a while (we Gnomes don't hang about). :lol: 

Then there is that Love boat, err I mean Tug Boat. 8O


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We've just got home after a weekend in Teesside and Aldbrough would certainly appeal to us in May - Gordon & Barbara


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We cannot allow children - they might get alcohol poisoning from passive drinking  :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

H1-GBV said:


> We've just got home after a weekend in Teesside and Aldbrough would certainly appeal to us in May - Gordon & Barbara


So was it the wrong month on the lonely moor Heathcliffe?

Or did the wet shirt cool your auder?

If you've lost it by may

Might as well let the dog eat you

Promises, promises

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

aldra said:


> Don't worry Kaytutt
> 
> As long as there are not too many and they are not too big
> 
> ...


He can chew on me for a while, Sandra, I could do with losing some weight.

Those meat and potato pies sound alright. My Welsh Cakes have a bit of a fan club among my friends and neighbours, so if someone sweet-talks me I might make a large batch to go with afternoon tea.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

OOps Gordon and Barbara

Wrong quote  

just ignore it

You will love me when we meet 8O  

Well someone has too  

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I will sweet talk Andy and ask him to make some biscuits if he has got the hang of it maybe even some koeksisters he said he wants to try and make them.

Attached photo of couple of his snowflake biscuits made for Xmas









Singing l think we are both happy to listen we can hit any "note" just we his them any old time at any old point Music is not a strong point


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are doing anything 'African', bring some Biltong and some Boerewors for the Braai. 

There are plenty of Game Parks in the South of England. It should be easy enough to kill a few wild animals. :wink:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't live in the south so animals are safe... and you think l would waste tong and wors on anyone  They are strictly a ME item if in my area they are mine mine mine l say none for anyone but ME!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

just selfish

Anyway I don't like tong and wors. 

so there  

Aldra.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Not like it







well thats good then cause you not having mine


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

tugboat said:


> He can chew on me for a while, Sandra, I could do with losing some weight.
> 
> Those meat and potato pies sound alright. My Welsh Cakes have a bit of a fan club among my friends and neighbours, so if someone sweet-talks me I might make a large batch to go with afternoon tea.


Koff koff splutter splutter! Welsh cakes can only be Welsh if made in Wales on a bakestone made in the steelworks! :roll:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Lass from some place I've never heard of.
I think the only reason you post is to show off your emoticons. :wink: :wink: 

Only jealous, I want some. The choices on here are boring.

:grab:  :wink: :?  

See what I mean. :?: :!:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

motormouth said:


> Lass from some place I've never heard of.
> I think the only reason you post is to show off your emoticons. :wink: :wink:
> 
> Only jealous, I want some. The choices on here are boring.
> ...


Are you coming MM? Just cos you havent got a motorhome is no excuse. 747 has a tent for his pugs. You could kip in that.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > He can chew on me for a while, Sandra, I could do with losing some weight.
> ...


Not a problem

Tuggy my love 

You make the welsh cakes

Bake stone or not

I will love them

I make very good Cornish pasties

In Lancashire

aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I can make hotpot


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As as long as its Lancashire lamb   

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Barry said: Are you coming MM? Just cos you havent got a motorhome is no excuse. 747 has a tent for his pugs. You could kip in that. 

Pardon me but they are particular about the company they keep! 8O He might be some kind of Pug molester. :twisted: 

My mate got a Pug for his wife.

Even though she is ugly, has a flat face, loads of fat and wrinkles ...... the Pug seems to have taken to her. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Motormouth

Can kip with me anyday

Just come, we will work out the logistics 

Now, who has room for Albert in their motorhome

he's fit and snores softly  

I think Michelle would love him

but then I'd have Barry and Motormouth

it's a big bed

We will manage  

Aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds as if there was a big bowl with the keys thrown in :lol: .
I would have offered my keys but I may not be well after the Christmas Pudding season.

Alan :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Motormouth
> 
> Can kip with me anyday
> 
> ...


Good grief!!

So its a music, memorial, fruitcakes, fishing and swingers meet now.


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

This sounds like great fun and could possibly be our first meet if one doesn't come up in the mean time. Just a quick question? Will our 2 dogs be welcome?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

what do you mean

If one doesn't come up in the meantime??

no your dogs will not be welcome

On second thoughts, yes they will

But I'm not sure you will :lol: :lol: 

going to the dogs this thread

Even Shadow is putting up objections now

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Motormouth
> ...


Excuse me

Just trying to fit everyone in

Come to think about it Barry, you could fit Albert and motormouth

Michelle can come with me

A girls night 

aldra


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

Lol 

We are looking forward to it already and get to meet you all.

Will keep an eye out for the dates


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

If music and alcohol is involved you can count us in. We should be back from Morocco by mid April so early May would be good. 
Mike and Gwen

PS On a serious note Barry let me know if you need any PA or back line gear bringing along - I've got a fair selection of stuff.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Phodetheus said:


> This sounds like great fun and could possibly be our first meet if one doesn't come up in the mean time. Just a quick question? Will our 2 dogs be welcome?


I will ask my 5 dogs if your 2 are welcome.

pause

They said they will be welcome if they bring some Gravy Bones.


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh dear mine just went and said gravy bones are groovy bones. 

Sorry their sense of humour is a bit odd. We are working on it though lol

However being a life long pack leader I ALWAYS have treats in my pocket (makes me very popular)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

makems said:


> PS On a serious note Barry let me know if you need any PA or back line gear bringing along - I've got a fair selection of stuff.


Brilliant offer thanks

At this rate we will need a stage, lighting rig, beer tent etc etc.

Maybe we should start calling it Fruitfest or Motorhome Woodstock.

Dogs will most certainly be welcome as will other animals. No Giraffes though. Sneaky horrible creatures. I was attacked and knocked out by one when I was ten.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

mmmmm, well we have in laws in Barnard Castle that we have promised to visit , so it's a maybe.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh No

Take them out of your pocket

One of two things will happen

he will either eat most of you
Or 

Decide he loves you

8 stone of fawning dog is dangerous, especially close to your pocket

(if it's a shirt pocket ignore the above  )

Barry you are organising this, I hold you responsible

aldra


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

aldra said:


> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > tugboat said:
> ...


I'm sure your pasties are outstanding, Aldra, but they are certainly NOT Cornish, any more than my fruity pastry cakes are from Eccles!

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> makems said:
> 
> 
> > PS On a serious note Barry let me know if you need any PA or back line gear bringing along - I've got a fair selection of stuff.
> ...


Barry, can I be your Roadie please. I promise not to break or lose anything. I can guide the female fans round to your Winnebago. :wink:


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

I am sure he will love me. Never met a dog that doesn't


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

my pasties are DEFINITELY outstanding even at this late age

Fruity pastry cakes???

Are you sure you mean Eccles cakes

No matter, butter pastry, honey, butter and golden sultanas filling

Brush with milk, sprinkle with brown sugar

You have cracked it  

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > makems said:
> ...


Groupies! They are called Fruitcake Groupies!

Ok you hired as long as you keep your little mits to yourself!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry you are organising this, I hold you responsible
> 
> aldra


I had better get started with the disclaimer then!

What have I done? (Again!) 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

All joking apart

I'm sure that all of us would be honoured to attend a meet to remember Uncle Norman, and he would be delighted that people remembered him with fun and happiness

I only met him once but exchanged posts on MHF

WE need Aunty Sandra's permission to go ahead and hopefully she and their daughter would like to attend

I'd love to meet you all

Aldra


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

barryd said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > Lass from some place I've never heard of.
> ...


Now there's an offer I find easy to refuse.
It is our 30th wedding anniversary next May, yes I know, my wife, strike that, *I* deserve a medal. 
She is wanting to go to Vancouver Island so I might have a bit of trouble convincing her that a weekend in East Yorkshire would be better, even with the enticing prospect of sharing a tent with 747's pugs, or kipping in Aldra's rig.
I suppose we could always hire a brand new Hymer and poke fun at all you lot with inferior models, it would be cheaper than Vancouver, I think.
Anyway, if the dates fit, I'm in. It would be great to put faeces to all the gang on here and "over there".  :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

For the benefit of we newbies, can one of you old codgers tell us a bit about Uncle Norman please? I'm feeling a bit out of the loop on this. Ta very much.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Tugboat

Check out here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-139602-sad-passing-of-quotuncle-normanquot.html

You missed a real gem - a true gentleman.

Alan


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Here's another 'girl' hoping to sign up - dependent upon dates. Will bring husband and three-legged Dally. Hope Shadow's not too hungry cause Dally can't run that fast any more!
I'm also a Yorkie (in exile), so that should help balance up the numbers a bit with regard to Lankies.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Well its seems like I fulfil a lot of the required criteria - I am an emergency nurse, I can make a great load of scouse and whats more I can play a mean comb and paper since I had all my teeth out - what more can you possible want. Put me down to represent the Merseybeat


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

motormouth said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > motormouth said:
> ...


Yeah! Why fly half way around the world to Vancouver Island when you could be eating Sandras Pies, getting your leg chewed by a big black angry wolf while listening to me pretending to me in The Who in some muddy field in Yorkshire?

No competition! 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

georgiemac said:


> Well its seems like I fulfil a lot of the required criteria - I am an emergency nurse, I can make a great load of scouse and whats more I can play a mean comb and paper since I had all my teeth out - what more can you possible want. Put me down to represent the Merseybeat


Ah ha! Hence the Scouser Cat Avatar "Calm down, Calm Down!!"

Dont forget your uniform Nursey!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Can supply some nurses uniforms, forgot to give them back  No longer registered, but had a fair bash at makeshift steristripping the head of someone who nutted a tree at the weekend, we were having a quiet, sedate time with friends too.
Sounds like it will be great fun, also feel we should run it past Auntie Sandra.
Is anyone doing a quiz? 

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

suedew said:


> Can supply some nurses uniforms, forgot to give them back  No longer registered, but had a fair bash at makeshift steristripping the head of someone who nutted a tree at the weekend, we were having a quiet, sedate time with friends too.
> Sounds like it will be great fun, also feel we should run it past Auntie Sandra.
> Is anyone doing a quiz?
> 
> Sue


Im not sure we should have the nurses uniforms if Tugboat is coming. I fear it might be too much for him to cope with.

Does anyone know how to contact Auntie Sandra then. I am happy to do that but perhaps it should be someone she is more familier with.

Quiz. Eh? We could have name that tune? Ill play it and if anyone recognises anything correctly they will definately get a prize.

I have to say I am very pleased with the responses. Its looking like it could be a big event.

I also have to admit to never actually attending a rally of any description let alone organise one. As its May it should be warming up a bit but do we need some kind of hall, meeting place, onsite bar, marquee? What do you normally have?

If we have it at Rays place I think they have a bar / club house. I am starting to wonder if we need our own independent facilities.

Ideas? Thoughts? Abuse?


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

> The whole world knows that all the best bands came / come out of the North of England! Where else could we possibly have had it?


Sigh, the best bands all come from Scotland, Proclaimers, Hue and cry,Marmalade etc


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Im not sure we should have the nurses uniforms if Tugboat is coming. I fear it might be too much for him to cope with.
> 
> Quiz. Eh? We could have name that tune? Ill play it and if anyone recognises anything correctly they will definately get a prize.
> 
> Ideas? Thoughts? Abuse?


Oh yes, nurses' uniforms, police uniforms, even traffic wardens, I can cope, really. (slobber slobber). I could even bring my old uniform. I could parade in underpants and epaulettes if the gals will do the same.

Quiz? Charades, Whose line is it anyway.

Abuse? OK, you're a daft git, Barry, but I like you!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> suedew said:
> 
> 
> > Can supply some nurses uniforms, forgot to give them back  No longer registered, but had a fair bash at makeshift steristripping the head of someone who nutted a tree at the weekend, we were having a quiet, sedate time with friends too.
> ...


I think you're doing admirably Barry, credit where it's due, but I think you might need a couple of assistants who can string a few sentences together, otherwise I fear you might break it.

I shall refrain from slagging off anyone who might want to volunteer , but hopefully someone who could do a bit more than organise a Pi$$ in a brewery.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm actually getting tempted 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> I'm actually getting tempted 8O


Of course you are! Its going to be the meet to end all meets!

Might have to start flogging tickets!


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> I also have to admit to never actually attending a rally of any description let alone organise one. As its May it should be warming up a bit but do we need some kind of hall, meeting place, onsite bar, marquee? What do you normally have?
> 
> If we have it at Rays place I think they have a bar / club house. I am starting to wonder if we need our own independent facilities.
> 
> Ideas? Thoughts? Abuse?


If you are seriously organising a musical do then you absolutely need some cover. Weather might be Warm(ish) in May but you have to anticipate that it could be peeing down with rain. 
If the chosen site has a bar/club house that would be perfect as it will have a power supply and lights (as long as the owner is happy for us to take over the whole facility of course). Normally the owner will be happy as long as people are buying their drinks at the bar but will be pretty grumpy if people bring their own booze in. 
If the site has no such facility then a marquee of some sort is required. Power can be provided by a generator - bound to be someone there with one! 
One other advantage of a club house is that it contains the noise somewhat. A marquee doesn't have any acoustic containment whatsoever so the neighbours need to be a long way away (or hard of hearing) or the music has to be pretty quiet. 
If neighbours complain you will get the Local Council Environment officer round demanding to see your entertainment license (only required if you are using amplifiers I believe). I was at a C&CC temporary holiday site last summer where they had socials in a marquee and they were shut down by the council because a neighbour complained about the noise. They were also asked to produce their gaming license as they had been running games of bingo!
A site with a club house will almost certainly have all the necessary licenses or no neighbours close enough to worry about.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

makems said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I also have to admit to never actually attending a rally of any description let alone organise one. As its May it should be warming up a bit but do we need some kind of hall, meeting place, onsite bar, marquee? What do you normally have?
> ...


Good post. Thanks for that.

I wonder if a Marquee with some heaters might be a good idea. Perhaps we could organise our own bar and just have accoustic music.

I guess we need to know a bit more from Ray about his place and what we can and cannot have.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Blimey, I thought this was just going to be some friends getting together for drinks, eats and a singsong, not a bloomin' full scale rave. They'll be discussing strobe lights and fireworks next!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Blimey, I thought this was just going to be some friends getting together for drinks, eats and a singsong, not a bloomin' full scale rave. They'll be discussing strobe lights and fireworks next!


Dont do things in halves you know!

Fireworks and Strobes eh? Hmm. OK.  We could all play pin the firecracker on the Gnomes Tail. Oh yes! :lol:


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

bangers in cow pats was always a favourite when I was a kid.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

that reminds me i've a couple of old spolights kicking around somewhere,

for tugboat and others that never met uncle norm i interacted on here for a couple of years before i met him and the only time i did we carried on a conversation as you do with your best friend no explanation no side lovely chap.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info on Uncle Norm, I think i've got the SP on him now.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rugbyken said:


> that reminds me i've a couple of old spolights kicking around somewhere,
> 
> for tugboat and others that never met uncle norm i interacted on here for a couple of years before i met him and the only time i did we carried on a conversation as you do with your best friend no explanation no side lovely chap.


Are you in touch with Sandra Ken?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> [
> 
> Fireworks and Strobes eh? Hmm. OK.  We could all play stick the firecracker up the Gnomes arse. Oh yes! :lol:


Fixt! Haha. Exploding gnomes, great fun. Oops, is that politically incorrect? I'm only talking about one particular gnome, of course...........should I stop digging now?

OK, maybe just pin a catherine wheel on his butt.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You are all being cruel to a member of an ethnic minority. :evil: 

One more Gnomist remark and I will report the lot of you. There will be no Meet if you are all in jail. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> You are all being cruel to a member of an ethnic minority. :evil:
> 
> One more Gnomist remark and I will report the lot of you. There will be no Meet if you are all in jail. :roll:


Hmm. Do we need a Jail tent as well?


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> I wonder if a Marquee with some heaters might be a good idea. Perhaps we could organise our own bar and just have accoustic music.
> 
> I guess we need to know a bit more from Ray about his place and what we can and cannot have.


Acoustic only depends on numbers. Less than 30 probably OK. More than that and the background chatter will drown out the music. 
You can't expect people to all be quiet and just listen to the music. Some will, but many will want to take advantage of the meet to put faces to forum names, swap MH experiences, crack jokes, make new friends, bore their new found friends etc etc.
Up to 50 people you could probably manage with something like a Roland Street Cube. I've got one and it does a decent job of amplifying an acoustic guitar and a singer. Also works well with an MP3 player for background music or even karaoke. Not terribly loud so as long as neighbours aren't too near one of these would work.
If you get to a crowd of more than 60 you really need to think about proper amplification. 
Barry I suppose what you really need to think about is what sort of rally you want this to be. You started off with an idea for a music based rally so if that's your theme (and it certainly seems to have struck a chord (!) with quite a few people on here) then how the music is presented needs to be thought through properly. 
If music is going to just be incidental to the rally then you don't need to worry so much about it. 
I would have offered to help organise the rally but we are off straight after Christmas down to Spain and Morocco and won't be back until late April. I'll keep an eye on the thread though and chip in if I've got anything relevant to add.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think the noises produced cannot be classed as 'music'.

Perhaps a Lawyer can clarify? :wink:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Without wanting to inject too serious a note (!!) If you are starting to think about larger numbers, marquee, amplification etc maybe some thought should be given to cost and how to recover that. Marquee hire is not cheap!
Probably better to keep it manageable and as informal as possible. How many might turn up? Maybe 12 - 15 vans I would guess and at that level it is not going to justify treating it as a music festival - just a bloody good private party!

Marquees and all that goes with is starting to get too serious - and expensive!

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

makems said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if a Marquee with some heaters might be a good idea. Perhaps we could organise our own bar and just have accoustic music.
> ...


Thanks very much for this useful advice. Ill start going through the thread tomorrow and make a list of who is interested.

Then we can give some serious thought as to what type of event and at what level it will be. Alan is right. If only ten of us turn up we are going to look pretty stupid with a huge tent and a stage. However. Its early days so I want to explore every possibility.

I know there are a couple of pubs that the wildys used for about 20 vans and they pretty much took over the bar with their guitars etc but I didnt attend but that kind of venue is a possibility.

I want to get the balance right so it appeals to as many as possible. Yes we want to be able to get together if folk want to so we will need some kind of central gathering place be it a bar, tent, club house, cricket pavilion! And yes we want somewhere where those of us who want to can make a bit of racket.

I dont think we want anything too formal or organised and lets face it. IT wont be!

I still think we should make 2014 the first Motorhome Glastonbury!


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I still think we should make 2014 the first Motorhome Glastonbury! 

Agree. 
Numbers is the most important issue as it determines all the facilities required. 
There is another well known MH group that organises a very successful musical weekend at a pub in Cheshire which has a campsite and a rally field. The pub is taken over for a couple of nights of raucous music and singing. Landlord loves it as much alcohol is consumed. 
Something similar would work well. No problems with noise or licenses or marquee hire which is definitely expensive. You need a lot of people prepared to put their hands in their pockets for that. 
But remember, Glastonbury wasn't very big when it first started!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We would love to join in all the frivolities Barry - so providing we are not out of the country can you add us to your list?

Sounds fun!


Sue x


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

He also wants a plane pulling a banner .............


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

A couple of points from someone who has been involved in several gigs...... 

When our band Strawberry Fools organized our "World Tour" ( actually two consecutive nights of gigs in Aldermaston Village Hall, and Staines, London), we were fortunate enough to acquire Sponsorship for the whole cost. Good job too, well over £1,000 just for two shows ! Nothing fancy either...we borrowed a PA, provided all our own transport and equipment. Most of the cost was Hall hire and Insurance costs. Charging £8 per ticket, and selling CDs, we didn't come close to breaking even, but as I said, our Sponsor (a local Company) covered the cost.

As for legalities.... we had to provide / pay for Public Liability Insurance at both venues, and needed to give careful thought to stage / equipment placement so as not to incur the wrath of the hall owners. Fortunately, we are not normally a Loud band, in fact most of the gear is Acoustic. A full Electric band would be a whole different story.

Outdoor shows...nightmare. We went to great lengths to Rehearse and organize one in Newbury last year. Everything was set, Marquee set up...and on the day, it hammered down with rain. Margquee collapsed, mud everywhere, far to dangerous to play...so we ended up crammed in to a big Garage nearby, with a much reduced audience.

Anyway, I may be up for this...will decide nearer the time


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I used to fly up till about 25 years ago, I'm sure someone would rent me an aircraft. I think the other Geoff's planes would be a bit fast and rip the banner to shreds.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for these considered replies. A pub with camping facilities that doesn't mind us taking over sounds the safest and cheapest options but will continue to research. Keep the ideas coming.

Tugbloat. Can't you bring that boat in your avatar. We could have it on that!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Now wouldn't that be a larf. She had 4 socking great generators down below, you could have had as many amps as you like. Big walk in fridge for the beer. Might have had to fit baby harnesses on some of you lot to stop you falling overboard though.

Guided tours of the bridge at special rates for MHF members.........please don't touch that button, Aarrgghhhhhh!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That's settled then Tugloaf. 

Your officially in charge of "borrowing" said craft and taking us all out on the Saturday afternoon.

Don't worry as I have boating experience and a a certificate somewhere and Geoff knows how to tie knots.

I have visions of the scene from One flew over the cuckoos nest when they escaped and went fishing.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

Managed to log on here at the Chicken Run in Portugal.

I haven't read the replies here but if I Get the jist it is a music meet as well, if it isn't on a weekend I am sure we can use the club stage, it obviously has a proper PA and stuff for those who feel the need to sing as we have karaoke nights as well as the resident DJ.

Ray

Edit.
We are having a music meet here today at the site barbeque this afternoon, there are three of us who play guitars bango and Hawaiian guitar, we were practising last night for the gig! God help em... Peaky off here is also here with us, she is also having Christmas here.

For those who don't know I was right it is brilliant we love it, we can even get the telly via the 6ft dishes around the site, just plug in to get all the channels, no shoulder to shoulder camp site here, go where you want as it is entirely open among the Orange tree's.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Barry have sent you a pm re Auntie Sandra

Sue


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I could probably get a venue for a large number of vans (if you were stuck) in a place where you could make as much noise as you want. It's pretty basic but in a beautiful location and also next to a glorious beach. Problem is, it is in Northumberland.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Gnomeberland?


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

747 said:


> Problem is, it is in Northumberland.


Why is that a problem?

Beautiful place!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

makems said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is, it is in Northumberland.
> ...


Why aye man pet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Thanks for the PM Sue and good to have you back Ray. Site sounds great!

Northumberland could be a possibility 747 but some are already concerned about travelling too far north and from the advice given already it may be sensible on this occasion to have some onsite facilities. Do you want to PM or email me a bit more info?

Ray I was assuming it would be a weekend really. Ill email you shortly so we can have an offline discussion about your place.

I think really what we need next once I have an idea of attendence is perhaps a list of possible venues, facilities and costs then perhaps we should have a vote?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

makems said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is, it is in Northumberland.
> ...


Too far for many, unless part of a longer trip.


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

Were go anywhere as were just roaming the country anyway lol


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I think you should put an age limit on attendees. I suggest no one under 50 should be allowed. They talk a load of bollox most of the the time, can't hold their drink and their choice of music is rubbish. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

motormouth said:


> I think you should put an age limit on attendees. I suggest no one under 50 should be allowed. They talk a load of bollox most of the the time, can't hold their drink and their choice of music is rubbish. :wink:


Could do MM but that also means all those young girls in Bikinis that 747 has lined up (or so he says) cant come as well. Your call. 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well that's me out then :lol: 

Ignore the age displayed

Just kidding

Still can hold my drink, maybe not :lol: 

Excellent choice of music, Ilike classical

Talk a load of b*******s

No comment

And motormouth you can't share my motorhome :lol: 

I'm sulking now :evil: 

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

motormouth said:


> I think you should put an age limit on attendees. I suggest no one under 50 should be allowed. They talk a load of bollox most of the the time, can't hold their drink and their choice of music is rubbish. :wink:


Sounds like my Husband and he's 58! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Well that's me out then :lol:
> 
> Ignore the age displayed
> 
> ...


He said nobody UNDER 50!!!

Lets not talk about you holding your drink eh? :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

held it better than you

Or at least was in a much better condition in the morning :lol: 

So who cooked breakfast whilst you and Albert struggled to drink a cup of coffee ???

And I am under 50

just   

Aldra


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Aldra old girl, the reason I suggested banning under 50's was so us old farts could have a jolly good moan about everything.
And as for gnomeybottom bringing loads of young things in bikinis, well I just wouldn't want to look at them, they'll be the sort that wander round the quayside in Newcastle every weekend, even in winter. 

Can I still stay in your motorhome??


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

go on then

you old sweet talker

aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You'd better be quick MM. When I arrive on site I shall be looking for the Adria sign, me whiskers will be a-twitchin' and me nose will be a-flarin' searching for the aroma of meat and potato pie!

Within 2 ticks I shall have Sandra and Albert in the palm of my hand, bedazzlin' them with me charm and genteel manners.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I cant come to my own Rally then as Im too young.

Newcastle Quayside it is then! Ah. Never mind!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

barryd said:


> Well I cant come to my own Rally then as Im too young.


SUCCESS :lol:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

motormouth said:


> I think you should put an age limit on attendees. I suggest no one under 50 should be allowed. They talk a load of bollox most of the the time, can't hold their drink and their choice of music is rubbish. :wink:


Me and Suzy are both under 50, and whilst all 3 of your points are correct for Suzy. My choice in music is pretty s**t hot (though I won't tell you who I'm listening to at present - I'll give you a clue, they begin with S and end in ex Pistols)


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

tugboat said:


> You'd better be quick MM. When I arrive on site I shall be looking for the Adria sign, me whiskers will be a-twitchin' and me nose will be a-flarin' searching for the aroma of meat and potato pie!
> 
> Within 2 ticks I shall have Sandra and Albert in the palm of my hand, bedazzlin' them with me charm and genteel manners.


Back off you old dog. Aldra will not be interested in a sweaty old bum like you. She likes her men, well she just likes her men. :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Sweaty old bum??!!!!!

Egad, sir, there'll be no Welsh Cakes for you, forsooth.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> motormouth said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should put an age limit on attendees. I suggest no one under 50 should be allowed. They talk a load of bollox most of the the time, can't hold their drink and their choice of music is rubbish. :wink:
> ...


Great! We can form a Sex Pistols tribute band.

I was going to suggest a Who tribute band but we would have to do that last on account of recreating Keith Moons exploding drum kit and putting my guitar through the PA system / side of someones van / dog / tugboats head.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

motormouth said:


> Aldra old girl, the reason I suggested banning under 50's was so us old farts could have a jolly good moan about everything.
> And as for gnomeybottom bringing loads of young things in bikinis, well I just wouldn't want to look at them, they'll be the sort that wander round the quayside in Newcastle every weekend, even in winter.
> 
> Can I still stay in your motorhome??


NO *GOM's ALLOWED REGARDLESS OF AGE!!! NO MOANING!! NO WHINGEING POMs!!!

* Grumpy Old Men

edit: And NO discussing the possibility of Scotland's secession!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> Great! We can form a Sex Pistols tribute band.
> 
> I was going to suggest a Who tribute band but we would have to do that last on account of recreating Keith Moons exploding drum kit and putting my guitar through the PA system / side of someones van / dog / tugboats head.


If kids are allowed, my 14 year old lad is learning to play the Guitar, and bizarrely at his age he loves The Who. This could save you a Guitar Barry, as I can wind him up over something resulting in him "losing it" and smashing his Guitar Up. Win - Win.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I thought this was going to be a few chums sitting round a camp fire eating bangers on sticks and having a singsong. Obviously liquid refreshment would be involved, with maybe some gurning and competitive farting. 

Now it's turning into Fruitcakesstock with stage and amps, an altogether different animal. I hope the organisation of such an event won't be a headache for anyone or take away from the informality of the get-together.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Great! We can form a Sex Pistols tribute band.
> ...


He is more than welcome. He will go home a changed man! 



tugboat said:


> I thought this was going to be a few chums sitting round a camp fire eating bangers on sticks and having a singsong. Obviously liquid refreshment would be involved, with maybe some gurning and competitive farting.
> 
> Now it's turning into Fruitcakesstock with stage and amps, an altogether different animal. I hope the organisation of such an event won't be a headache for anyone or take away from the informality of the get-together.


Hmm. Good point. Mrs D is already suspicious of what I am up to. I am now wondering where I am going to tell her we are going when we set off for Fruitcakesstock.

Ill just wing it and tell her we are off for a quiet weekend at some sleepy CL on the Yorkshire coast. Aldra or someone will calm her down (hopefully).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Update on Attendees*

Ok. So far on the list of people who want to come we have 28!!!

Outstanding! I think we can improve on that though. Some are only maybes, or if I dont find nothing better to do etc but I think we are going to have enough for quite a good dingdong no matter what.

Here is the list so far. If I have missed anyone out or you want to add your name then please let me know. Should I put this list as a sticky somewhere? Whats the normal protocol?

*Fruitcakestock Uncle Norms Memorial Northern Meet up attendees*

Rayrecrok
Barryd
HermanHymer possible
Tugboat
Aldra
bulawayolass
Tucano
ardgour
bigfrank3
Glandwr (possible)
alhod 
Ian_n_Suzy
suedew
rosalan possible (might be too lazy to drive north of the Trent)
lifestyle
nicholsong (might need helicopter from Poland)
747 (Marshal, roadie and looking after groupies)
H1-GBV
Phodetheus
makems
Gretchibald (Maybe)
motormouth (Maybe but might prefer to fly off to Canada where he will most certainly be eaten by bears)
bellabee
georgiemac
Sonesta
Rocles (maybe. Musician. Too cool to make commitments. Another one that might need a helicopter)
Sexybint (Fruitcakes forum Totty and not appearing on this forum or Tugboats van in a million years)
peribro


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Looking good

Looking very good   

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Looking good
> 
> Looking very good
> 
> Aldra


Wot? Me or the list?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Both


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

just to re iterate, ive made it to Portugal chickenrun and met up with ray and Sandra !!! we have no expectations but we love it here... our dog has settled in beautifully and can wander and mix with others, the owners are great and we feel like a little community here, sorry to see campers go !!! rustic and great the bbq was fantasic as well as the entertainment !!!!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

aldra said:


> Looking good
> 
> Looking very good
> 
> Aldra


Aldra, how is Shadow with a "soft as a yer cap" Labradoodle?

(I am right that Shadow is your Dogs name?)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No matter Ian

He is under strict control at all times

We never allow him to mingle with other dogs

Although away from the van he is an embarrassing softie with people

And prob with dogs

But if any growl at him his hackles go up

He loves to play but being a big dog he can be a bit rough and put other dogs off

Aldra


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

aldra said:


> No matter Ian
> 
> He is under strict control at all times
> 
> ...


Hi,

No bother, just ours is as soft as yer cap / daft as a brush and loves playing with other Dogs (I don't think she knows how to growl - stoopid dog).


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Barry, kindly rearrange your list so that Sexybint is on top of me. Thank you.  :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > No matter Ian
> ...


Shadow is the coolest dog I have ever met. I am doing quite well now on my new Prosthetic leg.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Barry, kindly rearrange your list so that Sexybint is on top of me. Thank you.  :lol:


I wouldnt get too excited about her. I think she might actually be a Gomess (Gome'ess? Female Gnome Urggh) with illusions of grandeur.

I could be wrong of course but I have been monitoring PM's on fruitcakes between her and 747 and using google translate to translate Gnome language (which is pretty filthy) I wouldnt build your hopes up.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> Shadow is the coolest dog I have ever met. I am doing quite well now on my new Prosthetic leg.


I`m sure I once had a real ale called "Prosthetic Leg". (no legless jokes or puns please).


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Only just spotted this thread (been exploring darn sarf) seems like a splendiferous do! Have dates been decided yet? - only speed read posts... - We can't make May as will be on way back from Spain. Could make late june or july though. Will be sad to miss such a fun event but still hope you get it off the ground regardless.

If dates do work me and my banjo wizard buddy would gladly join the fun - along with long suffering other halves  . Hope my big tuba would also be welcome :?: .

Good luck.
Tubby.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > Barry, kindly rearrange your list so that Sexybint is on top of me. Thank you.  :lol:
> ...


If that midget has been toying with my affections, I will be toying with his tonsils at Fruitcakesstock!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh yeah! :twisted: 

You and who's army? 

Go and play with your boat in the bath. :wink:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If my dad was still alive, he'd be round to give your dad a slapping!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> If my dad was still alive, he'd be round to give your dad a slapping!


My Dad had 8 Brothers.

If somebody slapped one of them, he got slapped back 9 times. :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

My dad had 8 fingers and 2 thumbs, so one digit to spare. :lol: 


Is this called Fred Drift? Sorry Barry, I'll stop now.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> Only just spotted this thread (been exploring darn sarf) seems like a splendiferous do! Have dates been decided yet? - only speed read posts... - We can't make May as will be on way back from Spain. Could make late june or july though. Will be sad to miss such a fun event but still hope you get it off the ground regardless.
> 
> If dates do work me and my banjo wizard buddy would gladly join the fun - along with long suffering other halves  . Hope my big tuba would also be welcome :?: .
> 
> ...


Sorry Tubbers. Dates have not been confirmed yet but it will be probably early May. I thought it was the best time to get people to attend before they clear off and after most of the snowbirds had come back.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > Barry, kindly rearrange your list so that Sexybint is on top of me. Thank you.  :lol:
> ...


The way his thread is running it will be in danger of making Fruitcakes redundant.

Or the serious posters on here will migrate to Fruitcakes for a rest:lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

barryd said:


> Sorry Tubbers. Dates have not been confirmed yet but it will be probably early May. I thought it was the best time to get people to attend before they clear off and after most of the snowbirds had come back.


Never mind Barry, dates will never suit everyone. I'm sure if it's a rip roaring success it would happen again at some time. There does seem to be lots of interest so hope you manage to get it off the ground.

I will give the info to my banjo mate though once you get sorted - as he also has a campervan and may come along himself.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Seems to be some who would like bangers on sticks and acoustics around a camp fire and others who would like a stage, PA and something a bit livelier. Why not do both. Acoustics get to know you session on the Fri evening at the campsite and Sat night in a function room somewhere nearby.( Assuming you have been put off the idea of a marquee tent.) Round where we are function rooms are readily available from eg Legions, Masonics, Boat Clubs, Golf Clubs, Bowling, Tennis, Hotels etc , all reasonable rates as long as you are buying their booze. Same in England I assume ? It wouldn't bother me to have to contribute £10 - £20 towards cost. Might be nice to meet you all but wouldn't want to book a ferry and drive hundreds of miles just for the bangers and bonfire. ( No doubt you're going to tell me that the best bangers are made in Yorkshire, but still)


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Can you put me down on the "very maybe" list?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Golf clubs are the best, they seem to charge the least and usually have the best facilities, also loads of nice grass to park on.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Golf clubs are the best, they seem to charge the least and usually have the best facilities, also loads of nice grass to park on.


I know you said that in jest but strangely Whitehead Golf Club, about 10 miles from me, is officially listed as a motorhome aire.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Golf clubs are the best, they seem to charge the least and usually have the best facilities, also loads of nice grass to park on.
> ...


No jset except the parking on the grass bit, many think they're expensive so they're an underused resource, many don't charge at all,.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Well Barry it's make your mind up time, I will give you costs this Saturday for my suggestion, you should then stop fannying about and decide what and where you want it to be otherwise it will never happen, there are too many irons in the fire at the moment.

You want to be a leader.. Well lead! :wink: 

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Let me know what your place says ray on Saturday first ray and also just what will be made available to us. I like the idea of a general meet up in the field on Friday but we might want somewhere inside certainly for the Saturday but presumably there will already be something on in the club house or will they let us use it and maybe the stage?

I'm still looking at other venues and welcome ideas. Been a bit tied up with other stuff but will look at it more over the weekend. I think the marquee idea is a bad one. 

Plenty of places should already have stuff we can utilize.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Never fear! Things are progressing well. Just be assured your meet is in a safe pair of hands.

More to be announced soon!

In the meantime I went shopping with MRs D today in Durham Town and came across this lot.

This is the kind of band we need to get together at the meet! Their enthusiasm was just great! There was a proper band nearby that was excellent, in uniform and everything but dead good and dead boring.

This lot even played Baggy Trousers by Bad Manners and it was just superb. Sadly my crap phone packed in.

I think we should invite them!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Not exactly singalong stuff. I suppose there was a tune in there somewhere but bu**ered if I could find it!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

barryd said:


> Never fear! Things are progressing well. Just be assured your meet is in a safe pair of hands.
> 
> More to be announced soon!
> 
> ...


Pedant warning!! I think Baggy Trousers was originally recorded by Madness, not Bad Manners.
But anyone brave enough to even attempt such a tune deserves to be included in our bash.

Alan


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Count us in (2 plus one excited pup)

Useless at the music, but pup seems to bark in tune.

We'd prefer a long weekend (easier for work) - e.g. 1st bank hol is May 5th. Destination - anywhere, as long as we're not camped in a flood zone.

Will happily support most forms of music, once enough alcohol has been consumed. 

Can provide food from the south (the proper south), such as anzacs or melk tart. 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh yeah. I meant Madness.

I think despite how bad they were. They seemed to be having more fun than the audience. 

And not a Christmas tune in sight. They made my day!

Yes. Bank Holiday weekend sounds good.

Just waiting for a few more responses so should be able to firm things up early next week.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

barryd said:


> I think despite how bad they were. They seemed to be having more fun than the audience.
> 
> And not a Christmas tune in sight. They made my day!
> 
> ...


Relieved you realised they were 'bad' Barry.... As Tugboy said not a tune in sight never mind a Christmas one! 
Still.... at least they - and you - were having fun


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I think despite how bad they were. They seemed to be having more fun than the audience.
> ...


We later saw the Salvation Army brass band in the main market Square. They were note perfect but dull as dishwater.

There were some excellent buskers though scattered around the city. Really good musicians.


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

Buskers, now thats an excellent idea. Be good to give a couple of them a bit of a break especially the good ones. I for one certainly wouldn't mind chipping in a few nuggets to pay em.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Another pedant warning*



simandme said:


> Count us in (2 plus one excited pup)
> 
> Useless at the music, but pup seems to bark in tune.
> 
> ...


It's either milk tart (English, obviously!) or melktert in Afrikaans. Whatever it's delish... bring it on.

(PS Nitpicking pedant no 2)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Oh yeah. I meant Madness.
> 
> I think despite how bad they were. They seemed to be having more fun than the audience.
> 
> ...


5th May weekend works for me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The only problem with the 5th of May is it is I think a bank holiday. Ok this has the advantage of making it a long weekend but It will also serve to make it difficult to find somewhere to accomodate us.

I have contacted about another dozen venues this morning that have pubs and camping combined. 

What we really need is a site that we can pretty much take over with a pub attached where they wont mind us taking up a room and having a bit of a singsong during the day and on a night. We do have the offer of a scout tent but whilst this is great if its cold or wet in early May it might prove a little miserable to sit around in on an evening. It would be ideal if we could have both a pub and a tent.

I am sure the perfect venue is out there. Its proving harder to find than I first thought.

Will see what responses I get in the next day or two and report back.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

can't make it if it gets much later in May

we tend to go over the water May/June and first week in July is the latest to come back

Then the kids get the van for the school hols

Aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Loved the music, they are my kind of people. We used to play in a Morris dance group so well used to the rich and unexpected notes.
It could be worthwhile trawling the pictures in Britstops and Motorhome Stopovers. I recall using some of their sites that would fit your criteria, one in Kings Lynn comes to mind but they dropped out to become a 'Club' site but I am sure there are others.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Loved the music, they are my kind of people. We used to play in a Morris dance group so well used to the rich and unexpected notes.
> It could be worthwhile trawling the pictures in Britstops and Motorhome Stopovers. I recall using some of their sites that would fit your criteria, one in Kings Lynn comes to mind but they dropped out to become a 'Club' site but I am sure there are others.
> 
> Alan


Hmm. Could be a possibility. Ill maybe PM Steve.

Cheers


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

How about these buskers for your get - together!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Update*

I know I prommised you an update last week on locations for this event but three things have happened.

Firstly people who own campsites, race courses and rally fields dont seem to understand how email works or how to return a phone call.

Secondly I have been busy with other stuff

Thirdly one of the venues we were considering and about to go ahead with I think has been put off a bit with the music side of things. I think we should just make it an informal meet and if folk want to get together with perhaps an acoustic guitar, banjo, electric spoons etc then fine.

One of the venues I am talking to is Cartmel Race Course in the southern Lake District. Cartmel is stunning and the race course is walking distance to the village. Also handy for the Lakes, Grange over Sands, Holker Hall etc.

I am trying to negotiate free use of the grandstand bar and function room at the moment but they need a camping value of £500+ to put on a bar and give us free use of the facilities. Anyone stayed there?

Any further suggestions welcome.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Barry, have you thought of the Rugby Clubs. Many have club houses with a bar and camping facilities.
I would have thought, if out of rugby season and a quiet camping time, they might like the income. One that comes to mind is Millom Rugby Club over on the west coast. It is a CS, but can accommodate many more.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=5912


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm happy with any venue

As long as those people turn up

It will be fantastic

shadow sings with the police and ambulance sirens

So he should be in good voice for the meet :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> Barry, have you thought of the Rugby Clubs. Many have club houses with a bar and camping facilities.
> I would have thought, if out of rugby season and a quiet camping time, they might like the income. One that comes to mind is Millom Rugby Club over on the west coast. It is a CS, but can accommodate many more.
> 
> http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=5912


Yes I have. There is one in Wensleydale as well near Leyburn I think that is regularly used. The CC Rally chap for Yorkshire suggested that one. Another one I had difficulty contacting.

Please bare with me and I will find something. Just a bit more tricky than I thought.

It will be early May though for definate. Possibly the bank holiday weekend or the one after.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> Barry, have you thought of the Rugby Clubs. Many have club houses with a bar and camping facilities.
> I would have thought, if out of rugby season and a quiet camping time, they might like the income. One that comes to mind is Millom Rugby Club over on the west coast. It is a CS, but can accommodate many more.
> 
> http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=5912


Re Millom, I know the road over there and it takes a long time from leaving the M6. The first half is not too bad but then it gets narrower, twisty with a few sharpish inclines.

I think some owners might not thank you for that drive. Also it is very much on the edge of England, so not at all central. I suppose it depends who is coming and from where.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Barry, have you thought of the Rugby Clubs. Many have club houses with a bar and camping facilities.
> ...


Bloody hell Geoff, if you think that road is bad, (only a few hundred yards where you need to watch your mirrors) and you from Poland, all I can say is that the Polish roads must be Highways :lol: 
We are not all motorway drivers :lol: 
But to be fair, it is an hour from the M way


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Barry, have you thought of the Rugby Clubs. Many have club houses with a bar and camping facilities.
> ...


I think it might be too far out of the way to be honest but a good idea by Grath.

Ill get something sorted even if we have to have it in the field behind our house. Hmmm.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

To, be honest Barry, I don't think you need all the electrics and stages. It will get a little to formal and people too afraid of making fools of themselves.
It's all about fun really!  
A field, maybe hard ground, away from houses, so screwing the cat won't bother anybody, would be better and everybody brings their own booze. It's just a laugh and a bit of fun, and I am sure that for you as the organiser, it will be easier and you will have time to enjoy and not be a chore!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Today I have spoken to Auntie Sandra about the proposed meet. 
She hopes it will be reasonably close to where she lives, lincolnshire or yorkshire.
Think she may need time to think about it and discuss with her family.
Van currently sorned
Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It would be fantastic if she was there

But understandable if it is not possible

All my love goes to her

Been part way on her journey and it's not easy so far

aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> To, be honest Barry, I don't think you need all the electrics and stages. It will get a little to formal and people too afraid of making fools of themselves.
> It's all about fun really!
> A field, maybe hard ground, away from houses, so screwing the cat won't bother anybody, would be better and everybody brings their own booze. It's just a laugh and a bit of fun, and I am sure that for you as the organiser, it will be easier and you will have time to enjoy and not be a chore!


Although we probably will not make it all the way from Poland(unless for other additional reasons) I was being a little put off the idea by the idea of staged music/amplifiers etc.

I support Graham's thinking - parking, food, booze and the odd bit of acoustic strumming/blowing.

I might be talking myself into coming :wink:

Geoff


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Count me in.

S--T we have just sold our motorhome.

Count me out.

Unless another comes our way in the meantime.  

Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Geoff get here

You can extend your trip by staying with us we would love it

Coppo we have an inflatable annex with an inner sleeping room

You won't hear Albert snoring

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

aldra said:


> Geoff get here
> 
> You can extend your trip by staying with us we would love it
> 
> ...


Your on.

As long as I,m not sleeping with Shadow, I,ll be legless and headless, one from the drink and the other from Shadow 

Paul.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Agreed.

It will just be an informal meet for a few friends to get together. No stages, tents or amplifiers. Too much hassle and not really what the meet was originally about. 

Ill still try and get somewhere with a central meeting place if possible. Rugby club or race course could be a good one.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Geoff get here
> 
> You can extend your trip by staying with us we would love it
> 
> ...


Sandra

Thanks for the invitation, but the length of the trip is one problem, because of Basia's Mother, so extending it makes it worse.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You could always have a street party around ours, no problems upsetting the neighbours as they are all away in temporary accommodation and you're welcome to plug in to our house as the contractors are paying for the leccy at the moment.  

Might need to bring your wellies though. :lol: :lol:

Pete.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

barryd said:


> FROM ;
> 
> This will be the biggest and the most fun rally in MHF history!
> 
> ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > FROM ;
> ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

coppo said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Geoff get here
> ...


Your fine

I'm very careful about his diet

You are definately of limits

( to the dog that is  )

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> shadow sings with the police and ambulance sirens
> 
> So he should be in good voice for the meet :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


I can bring Whippets that love to howl like Wolves.

The trouble is, with Barry strumming they will soon be hoarse.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

barryd said:


> Probably sobered up and realised whats involved and also what people want.


We all have different reasons for attending rallies. We like to be somewhere we do not know well and to be with like minded people with perhaps something to interest us. Usually we go to rallies where there is a show, market, entertainment or just a good meal.
Your idea of music is good, as is a chance to put faces to names. Nothing wrong with 'just a few friends...'
Then you all end up doing just what you want to do. I think but could be wrong, that many Motorhomers are fairly independent people and do not require everything 'organised' for them; just like an opportunity to enjoy themselves.

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rosalan said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Probably sobered up and realised whats involved and also what people want.
> ...


Alan

If you want like-minded people at this one you may need to be 'Sectioned' to get in  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok I jumped from page two to the end to ask if this was grown ups only or would we be able to sneak in. But I'm now confused. 
Any chance of an up to date post of the basic facts???


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mumoffive said:


> Ok I jumped from page two to the end to ask if this was grown ups only or would we be able to sneak in. But I'm now confused.
> Any chance of an up to date post of the basic facts???


Well a few members of the fruitcakes spin off forum talked about a meet. It was also talked about in the long running Music thread about a music meet up and I beleive Rayrecrock and Uncle Norm (now sadly no longer with us) were looking at organising a northern meet up when Norm took ill.

I just thought I would combine the lot.

Thoughts of stages and music and beer tents were probably over ambitious for my first attempt and as I have found out not so easy to organise.

However it is going to happen in early May. Its just taking me longer to find the right venue than I first thought. I suspect the music element will be adhoc with whoever wants to bring a guitar, banjo etc. Nobody will be obliged to join in or attend or even listen. Throwing tomatoes etc will be ok though.

I have found another place today which is a rally field with a building attached near York. Just looking into that one.

Anyone is very welcome to attend and you can take part or do your own thing. Take part in what exactly Im not sure yet although I suspect it will involve drinking and probably singing.

Ideally it will be the first May bank holiday weekend or the weekend after that.


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Hank. We will watch and see what happens. It would be good to put faces to names. Will see what's happening nearer the time. Our yea is never a certainty till we turn up. Life's Like That!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mumofive

If it was grow ups only quite a few would not be able to attend :lol: :lol: 

Including Barry 8O  

I hope you do manage to make it

I'll be there to help out in anyway you need

Aldra


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

barryd,
As I said in an earlier post I am not musically inclined at all but, I am still looking forward to attending, cheers.
Norman.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Music 8O 8O 

As I said I will provide meat and potatoe pies

And Not 4 and twenty blackbirds :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

barryd said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Please bare with me and I will find something. Just a bit more tricky than I thought.
> ...


----------



## sexybint (Dec 18, 2013)

barryd said:


> Mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I jumped from page two to the end to ask if this was grown ups only or would we be able to sneak in. But I'm now confused.
> ...


Oooh!

Are you that same Barryd from that other nutty forum? Is this the same meet up. You said it would just be you and me and you had a private luxury tent just for me!!

I hope your not going to let me down!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Things are looking up!

...I hate saying this bit.... Sorry love, you will have to pay your subscription if you want to 'er join us!

(Why did I say that?)

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sexybint said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Mumoffive said:
> ...


He is most certainly going to let you down :evil:

Upstart :lol:

You are now pushing your luck

I am the nicest, kindess loveliest person

Until I'm not :twisted:

Hands off

Find your own
Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

If the site is within 2hours drive of Sheffield Children's hospital we stand best chance of making it. 
I can make a reasonable noise on a flute and Jonathan can strum a guitar fairly tunelessly. He is better on the drums but I don't think I could fit the drum kit in th MH.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

sexybint said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Mumoffive said:
> ...


Oh dear :roll:

IT has re-joined again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> sexybint said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


I bet your going to be there now! :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry 

You are in deep trouble :lol: 

Did you get succumbed by Sexybint

Tell Him to get lost

Unless 8O :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## sexybint (Dec 18, 2013)

aldra said:


> sexybint said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Sorry Love. He promised me he wouldnt let me down. He said Gold diamonds and a Double Whopper with extra cheese!

Is he stringing me along? I need to know because after what I did for him I'm a bit concerned!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > sexybint said:
> ...


As I suspected all along, IT (sexybint) is a barryD troll marketing exercise to get his audience numbers up into double figure :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Geoff


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

sexybint said:


> Oooh!
> 
> Are you that same Barryd from that other nutty forum? Is this the same meet up. You said it would just be you and me and you had a private luxury tent just for me!!
> 
> I hope your not going to let me down!


My God, sexybint, are you inflatable? 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sexybint

Never do anything for anybody on a promise :lol: 

I can see I'm going to have to take you under my wing

For some serious training :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > nicholsong said:
> ...


I can assure you this woman has nothing to do with me. She just keeps following me around (Understandable I suppose. You have met me and even you had a twinkle in your eye!)

I am going to set Aldra and Shadow on her if she doesnt stop stalking me!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> Barry
> You are in deep trouble :lol:
> Did you get succumbed by Sexybint
> 
> ...


Tart!

After all the promises you made me. 

Oh well, plenty more fish in the sea. :roll:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We looked at dates, but we have the Nuenen show in early May, followed by our run down to the South of France for two weeks immediately afterwards, so we are not able to come, sounds like it might be a bit lively!

Peter & Rita


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

747 said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Barry
> ...


Come on Heathcliffe

There's only me that would put up with you

Do gnomes like Fish? Ive gone and got you a sack of turnips

sandra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I am going to set Aldra and Shadow on her if she doesnt stop stalking me!


Barry, send her over to my wigwam. I'll give her a good seeing to, er I mean, I'll see to her, er I mean I'll give her a good spanking, er I mean, I'll sort her out, errrrrrrr..............well you get the idea. :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I can assure you this woman has nothing to do with me. She just keeps following me around (Understandable I suppose. You have met me and even you had a twinkle in your eye!)
> 
> I am going to set Aldra and Shadow on her if she doesnt stop stalking me!


With an imagination like that you should be writing movie scripts


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hands off Tuggy! I knew her before you did  

Alan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

rosalan said:


> Hands off Tuggy! I knew her before you did
> 
> Alan


Not in the biblical sense, I trust!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oooh Turnips!  

OK Sandra, I'll forgive you ...... again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Oooh Turnips!
> 
> OK Sandra, I'll forgive you ...... again.


Oi! Where is your Avatar?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry my sweet

My heart flutters everytime I look at your age  

What avatar ?..

You are not saying my Heathcliff is over on the dark side

I do pop over to check it out from time to time

But it restarts my night sweats 

And it's a bit much even for me

If Sexybint really is female good on her

I'm far too demure for fruitcakes 8O 8O 

Actually in 2014 I'll be 70 so turning over new leaves

Now, loads of gorgeous men on here ready for turning over :lol: :lol: 

But not to worry, my heart belongs to you, to Heathcliffe and to a dozen or so others

So not a problem

Aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

No its 747 who having a bit of ice up his Christmassy botty in a recent picture, seems to have mislaid his Avatar or could he be struggling to change his old one? 

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ohh yes

How exciting

Just what is he planning

Mistletoe ??

Where??

Aldra 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rosalan said:


> No its 747 who having a bit of ice up his Christmassy botty in a recent picture, seems to have mislaid his Avatar or could he be struggling to change his old one?
> 
> Alan


Spot on Alan. Itried to change my avatar to the bare bum Santa Claus picture but failed miserably. I wish I was a useless geek like Barry instead of a handsome super hero type.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And where does that leave me who thinks you are both gorgeous ???  

Try again and if not the usual bum will be absolutely fine

Never thought you were father Christmas anyway

He doesnt do lonely moors does he  

Sandra


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds like it will be a blast' I'm a yorkshire lass living in lincolnshire so I like to get back when I can otherwise I'll lose me yorkshire twang , and I'll sing for you, I sing in a choir and a band, no gigs yet tho


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh how I hate to attempt to bring at least one of us back to a semblance of reality.

Thread .... An unofficial Rally
Country ..... Somewhere up North
Venue ...... Unknown
Date ......... Unknown
Occasion ..... Unknown or uncertain
Attendees .... Unknown
Music ............ Barry playing his whatnot!
Organised by ...... ChristmasCakes 

Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JLO said:


> Sounds like it will be a blast' I'm a yorkshire lass living in lincolnshire so I like to get back when I can otherwise I'll lose me yorkshire twang , and I'll sing for you, I sing in a choir and a band, no gigs yet tho


Oh dear, Barry will be having posters made up now.

''Live music. Featuring JLo''

:wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Oh how I hate to attempt to bring at least one of us back to a semblance of reality.
> 
> Thread .... An unofficial Rally
> Country ..... Somewhere up North
> ...


Sounds about right.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fear not. Christmas just got in the way. Its almost impossible to get a response from anyone! Hopefully next week I should get somwhere.

One of the CC rally lot suggested Wensleydale Rugby club at Leyburn or Northallerton Rugby club.

I managed to speak to the bar manager at Leyburn yesterday but have not yet had a response from the guy in charge.

Both might be good locations. 

I think to recap we are looking at the first weekend (bank holiday) in May or the one after. No later though as people disappear over the water.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Update*

Most of the Rugby grounds seem to be booked up a year in advance but I am waiting to hear back from one.

However

I had a thought. The Wildies have had a few meets at Croft on Tees Working mens club (dont laugh). I have stayed there a couple of times when meeting friends in Darlington.

Last time I was there they put me round the back on a football field which apparently can host a rally for 80 vans!

I was put off mentioning it before as the main part which I have used before is a rather grim car park outside the club but the football field is well away from that.

I guess if its boggy some could stay on the car park.

The guy in charge says we can use the club concert room and plug in a PA if we like.

Its a fiver a night per van. There are a few hookups which are a fiver for as many nights as you are there!

I know a couple of you have stayed there so I would like to know your thoughts on this proposal.

Croft on Tees is lovely. Nice walks along a lovely part of the Tees, Lewis Carroll lived there and historians believe Lewis Carroll's Cheshire Cat in the book Alice in Wonderland was inspired by a carving in Croft Church.

Couple of nice pubs and in nearby Hurworth and we could organise a mini bus to Darlington (I was born there, someone had to be) for a shopping trip.

What do the panel think? Or have you lost interest?

The third weekend in every month the place is taken over for wild west weekend but I think at the moment the first two weekends in May including bank holiday are free.

Well?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm trying to think of a joke about a cowpoke but my brain cell is on a go-slow today.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It looks a nice spacious site, but I see it is bounded by a decent sized river on one side and railway lines on the other. Train noise and flooding issues aside it looks a pleasant spot.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> It looks a nice spacious site, but I see it is bounded by a decent sized river on one side and railway lines on the other. Train noise and flooding issues aside it looks a pleasant spot.


Dont think it ever floods. Too high up. It is near the main GNER line but I dont remember hearing anything.

I await further opinions.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

There's plenty of trees to baffle against train noise I think. A 360 mile trip for me. Have to combine it with the Hebrides I reckon, so hope you get the timing right.


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

My presence is to uncertain to warrant an opinion but I would need to bag an electric hook up if we can make it. Any idea what the phone signal is like and what is the nearest hospital??? Sorry our requirements are always a little different to the norm. 
A postcode would help me judge how far


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Here is the satellite view. Post code is DL2 2DA but the venue is the big field by the river (quite a bit above the river!). In the satellite view it looks like there is a rally in place.

http://goo.gl/maps/7SPrS

Its about 3.5 miles to Darlington centre and 4.3 to Darlington Memorial hospital Which I have marked on the map if it works. http://goo.gl/maps/j72aV

First things first. Is everyone happy with this venue? Would you prefer the bank holiday weekend of 3-5 May or the one after 10-11?

I am sure we can prioritise hookups for those that have a need for them.


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

barryd said:


> Here is the satellite view. Post code is DL2 2DA but the venue is the big field by the river (quite a bit above the river!). In the satellite view it looks like there is a rally in place.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/7SPrS
> 
> First things first. Is everyone happy with this venue? Would you prefer the bank holiday weekend of 3-5 May or the one after 10-11?


Looks good to me. Bank holiday weekend would be my favourite but will attend regardless.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

First weekend/bank holiday best for us too, the one after is build up week for the farmers market and Andy goes into biscuit bake overdrive... Haven't actually told him about this little jaunt yet :lol:

Crossing fingers nothing gets in the way of my coming :?

And if the mum of the gang of 5 can come l am betting that if there are electric hook up then there will be an hookup for her....


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh and yes please on the hookup as need this for laptop charging as need to keep working. I do have a 12v charger but can only use it with the engine running as too much for the leisure batteries alas.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the responses so far. Bank Holiday weekend I suspect will be the favourite but I will give it 24 hours or so for people to respond.

From research I am suprised that its free.

If everyone is happy I will confirm the booking over the phone this week and I will go down and visit the venue the week after when I am back home and check out just what is available. 

I would expect hookups to be taken on a first come first served basis but I might be able to reserve them and certainly we will for special needs.

I dont think they are 16 amp though from memory.

I am sure though that charging stuff will not be a problem.

The hookups are along the edge of the field and there are a few in the car park where there are caravans stored.

From original estimates I think there will be 20-30 of us but of course this could increase or decrease. The good point of this venue is that they have tons of space should it become very popular as of course it will!! 

If its on I will put some further thought into excursions or other forms of entertainment.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the venue is fine, its the activities and the people that will make it work not the patch of grass

Unfortunately Phill thinks its too far for a weekend and as much as I would love to come and meet you all (well most of you :lol he's probably right, 320 miles and a 5 hour non stop drive through bank holiday traffic at each end of a weekend wouldn't be much fun

Maybe there'll be another further South or in the middle that I'll come to


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> I think the venue is fine, its the activities and the people that will make it work not the patch of grass
> 
> Unfortunately Phill thinks its too far for a weekend and as much as I would love to come and meet you all (well most of you :lol he's probably right, 320 miles and a 5 hour non stop drive through bank holiday traffic at each end of a weekend wouldn't be much fun
> 
> Maybe there'll be another further South or in the middle that I'll come to


Ah thats a shame but I understand. Maybe you could make a week of it! Lots of nice places to see oop Norf you know!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We're a bit restricted by Phill's annual leave allowances (I get loads ) and have other trips already planned

If I win the lottery we'll fly up 
:wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's definitely not a 16 amp hookup as I have stayed there a couple of times. Not everyone can have one but there is definitely not a shortage of them.

It's a good Working Mens Club with cheap beer and a very friendly atmosphere.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice and close for us Barry and either weekend is fine. 
Mike


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

250 miles for us - can't wait! brings back fond memories of the weekend carpark that is Belgium.

Count us in 2 plus puppy (assume ok to bring?)

Prefer the BH weekend, but can do the weekend after (would just stay an extra night)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> We're a bit restricted by Phill's annual leave allowances (I get loads ) and have other trips already planned
> 
> If I win the lottery we'll fly up
> :wink:


Nah. Leave him at home and come up on your own! You could travel up with Tugboat! 8O

Bank Hols looking good then so far

Thanks again everyone for responding and sorry its taken so long. I promise it will be worth it!


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Sounds good to me thatsRosies birthday weekend too so great excuse.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Kaytutt said:


> I think the venue is fine, its the activities and the people that will make it work not the patch of grass
> 
> Unfortunately Phill thinks its too far for a weekend and as much as I would love to come and meet you all (well most of you :lol he's probably right, 320 miles and a 5 hour non stop drive through bank holiday traffic at each end of a weekend wouldn't be much fun
> 
> Maybe there'll be another further South or in the middle that I'll come to


just to clarify it was the first sentence only I was liking/thanking. 

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What do you mean

Leavethepuppy??

I'm bringing the dog from hell

Hes moving into your motorhome
I'm having a free time where you take full responsibility

Don't worry, I'll bring his teddy bear :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

May be on my own, golfing break for other half usually round that time. 

 

sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am sorry but being a motorhome get together virgin (its a long time since I have referred to myself as one of them) what do I need to ask about dogs?

IF we get together in the bar or concert room what normally happens with hounds? Do I need to ask if they are allowed in the bar or do they stay in the van.

I am guessing that they will be allowed on site. This lot seem to laid back they are horizontal but I will check.

If anyone else can thing of questions I should ask please let me know.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

suedew said:


> May be on my own, golfing break for other half usually round that time.
> 
> 
> 
> sue


Better be careful....you might find a few people (or puppies!) wanting to share your MH!

Aldra: Shadow is more than welcome to play with our pup...don't think he'll want to eat him as he's all skin and bones.

Mumoffive: Shall I bake a cake then? Any preferences :wink:

Barryd: You're doing a brilliant job - I've never been to a rally, so can't tell you what else needs to be organised. I'm sure if you explain that all dogs will behave and any mess tidied up, there won't be a problem.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He will stay in the van

Wether or not hhe is allowed in the bar

However he does need to be allowed on site 8O 

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No dogs allowed in the Bar I am afraid. There is a good long riverside walk which you might see on Google Earth. So far along is a Sports Centre and Golf Course. The Whippets have embarrassed us by chasing Rabbits over the Golf Course. 

Just remembered, they do not like dogs running about on the Soccer pitch, apart from that, it is no problem.

Fishing is permitted (by Permit, available locally).


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> He will stay in the van
> 
> Wether or not hhe is allowed in the bar
> 
> ...


Will ask the question but I am sure as they take 80 vans it will be ok.

Not sure about the bar though


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Simandme any cake would need to be gluten and dairy free. But if you fancy it feel free. Lol


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

He is not allowed in any public gathering

He will be staying in your van
Complete with teddy bear   

Aldra :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> No dogs allowed in the Bar I am afraid. There is a good long riverside walk which you might see on Google Earth. So far along is a Sports Centre and Golf Course. The Whippets have embarrassed us by chasing Rabbits over the Golf Course.
> 
> Just remembered, they do not like dogs running about on the Soccer pitch, apart from that, it is no problem.
> 
> Fishing is permitted (by Permit, available locally).


Thanks Gnomey! I think that should be fine. As long as dogs are allowed on site that should be ok.

There is a big green next to the river opposite which is actually a stunning part of the Tees. The dogs will love it there.

Looks like game on! Hopefully.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

747 said:


> cheap beer and a very friendly atmosphere.


I like that :lol:

If I'm still in the country I'll be up there. Always wanted to put faces to some of you fruitcakes 

Jed


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Jed thats a good Raisin to come


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry Barry but as it hits over the 400 mile round trip, we will not be with you. 
It clashes with my wallet, work, Peterborough and Newbury but mostly my work which would limit the time we could be there.

           

Please make this the first of many, with a couple further south if possible.

Alan


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

What are you doing still working at 73, Alan? Do you want me to give B&Q a ring and tell them to give you some time off? I could threten to stop using their stores. Always happy to help! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Sorry Barry but as it hits over the 400 mile round trip, we will not be with you.
> It clashes with my wallet, work, Peterborough and Newbury but mostly my work which would limit the time we could be there.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a shame. We figured that the suverners were all loaded and wouldnt mind coming oop Norf! 

If its a success we (or someone  ) could always organise a meet further south at the backend.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

hey Barry, great you have it sorted, but don,t know about us as we tend to go away at that time. Last year we were in Germany!
Still sorting out what we are doing, but best of luck and have a great time  We will keep it on our radar


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

3-5th fine by us

We have an onboard gas generator so if anyone does need to charge anything they are welcome Think we have used it a couple of times in three years the Solars give us all the power we need. It's there for emergencies ours or others

Looking forward to meeting everyone

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> 3-5th fine by us
> 
> We have an onboard gas generator so if anyone does need to charge anything they are welcome Think we have used it a couple of times in three years the Solars give us all the power we need. It's there for emergencies ours or others
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. There may well be enough hookups anyway I dont know. I certainly wont be fussed about one that time of year.

To be honest some of the places I was looking at didnt have any at all so its a bonus really! or a bit of luck. 

As I said though and 747 mentioned. I dont think they are all that powerful.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I know you wont believe this but Barry has put a lot of work and effort into this project, so reward him by turning up to support this meet if you possibly can, we will make it a success I'm sure.


Thanks for your hard work Barry. :wink: 

ray


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> I know you wont believe this but Barry has put a lot of work and effort into this project, so reward him by turning up to support this meet if you possibly can, we will make it a success I'm sure.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ray. I would also add that Ray has also gone out of his way to help organise this from afar in various parts of southern Europe but I kept putting spanners in the works. :roll: He probably has no hair left.

Cheers Ray. Very much appreciated. Hope to see you there!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

[
Better be careful....you might find a few people (or puppies!) wanting to share your MH!

Aldra: Shadow is more than welcome to play with our pup...don't think he'll want to eat him as he's all skin and bones.

Mumoffive: Shall I bake a cake then? Any preferences :wink:

Barryd: You're doing a brilliant job - I've never been to a rally, so can't tell you what else needs to be organised. I'm sure if you explain that all dogs will behave and any mess tidied up, there won't be a problem.[/quote]

Sounds good to me

sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Mumoffive said:


> Simandme any cake would need to be gluten and dairy free. But if you fancy it feel free. Lol


will talk to my son, he is vegan, friend is coeliac (SP) and grandson is galactocaemic, party time can be fun in our house. :lol:

sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Sorry Barry but as it hits over the 400 mile round trip, we will not be with you.
> It clashes with my wallet, work, Peterborough and Newbury but mostly my work which would limit the time we could be there.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh NO, we will miss Newark this year too, but should see you at Peterborough if it doesn't clash. Failing that shall arrange our own -fully clothed- meet up sometime this year.

sue n john


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Great stuff, Barryd, looks like a good spot. I've just booked my return flight to UK for mid March so count me in! Just got a few tweaks to do to the van then I'll be A for away. Really looking forward to this. Are tuggers allowed to come? Got ex-Rhodie friends who live not far away who would enjoy it. Met them at meet in France in 2011 and they joined in with MHF activities. Not at all twitchy on the MH-tugger issue. Yes???

OOOps yes I would like hook up if poss - I'm a wuss and don't have all these fangled power sources (other than gas). Tks


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

looks good, put us down as possibles but sadly the only instrument I have played recently is the church bells - don't think I can bring them with me :lol: 
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Great stuff, Barryd, looks like a good spot. I've just booked my return flight to UK for mid March so count me in! Just got a few tweaks to do to the van then I'll be A for away. Really looking forward to this. Are tuggers allowed to come? Got ex-Rhodie friends who live not far away who would enjoy it. Met them at meet in France in 2011 and they joined in with MHF activities. Not at all twitchy on the MH-tugger issue. Yes???
> 
> OOOps yes I would like hook up if poss - I'm a wuss and don't have all these fangled power sources (other than gas). Tks


Great news! Of course Tuggers can come. Hopefully they will have a Discovery and will be kept busy towing us off when it rains!

I will see what further responses we get tonight before calling the club in the morning and booking us in for the May bank Holiday 2nd to 6th (Fri, Sat, Sun nights). I dont see there being a problem with anyone coming early or staying on but this is one of the questions I will ask when its firmed up.

As also said I will do a site visit next week and provide futher information on this thread.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry that we can't come, have a booking on Sat 3rd, sod's law as we have no other bookings in April or May yet. Maybe next time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How many people Barry!!!!!!

I'm getting worried about the size of that meat and potatoe pie

Fortunately my B I Law is a butcher so I've ordered the horns to stick out the top of it

But I need to consider the gross weight the van can carry

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> How many people Barry!!!!!!
> 
> I'm getting worried about the size of that meat and potatoe pie
> 
> ...


Hey Aldra, Rock ON!!! I'm drooling already! Nothing like a Lanky pie and I just LOVE pie. If all the pies I had eaten in my life were laid end to end.... (The mind she boggles!)

Last week I taught my grandson how to make suet pastry topping for a delicious lamb and mushroom pie. He wanted to make dumplings but the parents gave me strict instructions - nothing slimey! (Oh the ignorance - in SA few people know about suet pastry, probably because imported Atora costs an arm and a leg and no chance going to the butcher's for some of the raw stuff.)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> How many people Barry!!!!!!
> 
> I'm getting worried about the size of that meat and potatoe pie
> 
> ...


Well the chap said they have had 80 vans on! Thats a big Pie!


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

*add to list please*

hi - will be traveling up from Brighton as long as other half's leg is OK (long story)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok

I'll leave Shadow at home

that's an 8 stone leeway :lol: :lol: 

A few days starvation will do him good :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> Ok
> 
> I'll leave Shadow at home
> 
> ...


What possessed you to call him "Shadow"????


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ramblefrog said:


> hi - will be traveling up from Brighton as long as other half's leg is OK (long story)


Wow! Thats quite a trek! Good stuff.



aldra said:


> Ok
> 
> I'll leave Shadow at home
> 
> ...


No! We need him to keep this lot in check!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Barry,being a bit slow ( i take it ,that is the type of people you are looking for ) 
Where is the location :? :? :? 

Les


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> Barry,being a bit slow ( i take it ,that is the type of people you are looking for )
> Where is the location :? :? :?
> 
> Les


Its Croft Working Mens Club near Darlington. They have a big football / Rally field behind the club

finer details to be confirmed (More info on pages 25-27 of this thread

Here is the satellite view. Post code is DL2 2DA but the venue is the big field by the river (quite a bit above the river!). In the satellite view it looks like there is a rally in place.

http://goo.gl/maps/7SPrS

Its about 3.5 miles to Darlington centre

Croft on Tees is a lovely rural village by the Tees.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Ok
> ...


Because he is so black

He can't be seen at night

And as a young sweet pup we had no insiight that's he would turn out to be the dog from hell

Anyway you will meet him and no doubt he will beguile you with his charm

Just don't approach the motorhome

That is a different dog

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

HH hope to meet you good to add another Rhodie to the list especially another Bulawayo lass what ex do you know we are all still Rhodies never an ex ... tsk!!  

By the what they have John Edmond at July Braai this year am hoping to be going are you there?


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh forgot to ask the chimp chump if he is doing a list so we have an idea of who is going an d can he add Andy Brian (in spirit) and l to the list please :lol: 

As per fruitcakes l now double check nicknames ...just as well l checked up the name l was going to call the chimp after the biscuit episode.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Sandra, you've never quite explained (unless I've missed it) why you refer to Shadow as 'the hound from hell'. 

You say he's a good guard dog for the van, but that he will otherwise charm us all, so what is the problem?

I'm getting concerned that I might pet him and briefly look away and that he'll then take the opportunity to chew on my knackers! 8O 

Forewarned is forearmed, as they say.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's all booked!! At flipping last! 

Confirmed may bank holiday 2014, Friday 2nd of may to Monday 5th May.

They are very flexible and if you want to come before or leave later than Monday that's up to you.

As 747 said Dogs are allowed but MUST be on a lead at all times whilst on site. They are not allowed in the club. There are plenty of walks by the river and around the area but will check these out later. There is also a lovely wide stretch of grass by the Tees over the road from the site. A special award will be presented for the first hound that removes Tugboats tackle.  (2:1 favourite Shadow).

Well behaved children are allowed on site and in the club. Badly behaved ones will also be fed to Shadow.

I will meet with the manager next week and find out what else the club can offer us in terms of getting together, playing some music etc etc.

It sounds like there are a fair few hookups and they can roll them out into the field so those who need them won't be too crowded together.

There is a list somewhere in this thread with attendees but I am wondering if I can somehow get a sticky added so I can easily update it and people can easily see who is going.

I've lost my Internet connection right now so am using mobile mhf on my phone.

If anyone can think of any questions to ask when I meet up with the manager next week post then on here.

I think we were looking at 20-30 vans originally but I'm not sure now until we get a proper list up.

The good thing is they seem super flexible and there is plenty of space so we should have room for all that want to come.

Thanks again for your patience and interest!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tuggy,

Shadow is fine when out and about and he loves people

The problem is he over guards the van the house the garden In the van that is a pain, if we stop at crossings he assumes people crossing the road are a threat to his property. if we leave him in the van he is fine if all the blinds are closed and settles very happily. We never leave him outside the van and the garage has been converted to a kennel with wire doors

We have tried all ways to cure him of this to no avail

iThe garden is not such a problem as it is fully enclosed and he can't see out, but we have a double gate to prevent anyone just walking in and being met face on by Him 

He is not very tolerant of other dogs if they show the slightest aggression and unfortunately little dogs usually bark at him

Once people are in the house he assumes his guarding role is over and he is a big soft mutt, when he's out walking he is also off duty

I wish we could change him but we can't so we just ensure he is under control at all times. I think he is just a nervous disposition and is positively grateful when someone deals with what he perceives as a threat

I don't think the trauma a badly botched operation that resulted in all his intestines falling out a week later helped either

He didn't eat Barry though  

Sandra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

OK thanks, Sandra. Hopefully my knacks will be safe if I stay away from your van then.  

I guess you'll just have to bring the meat and potato pie to my place! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> OK thanks, Sandra. Hopefully my knacks will be safe if I stay away from your van then.
> 
> I guess you'll just have to bring the meat and potato pie to my place! :lol:


I have constructed a dummy of Popeye with a couple of plums attached and will be spending some time with Shadow (who loves me by the way and obeys my every command) training him to rip em off on command.

I thought we could hold a sweepstake where people place bets as to how far you can get across the field before the dog is released, catches you and rips em off. Of course this will have to be done on the field by the river in accordance with the site rules. 

It might provide some good mid afternoon entertainment (for us).

I would start training if I were you.


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Could you ask what the mobile signal is like and if there is a landline available in case of emergency. Please


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

tugboat said:


> Sandra, you've never quite explained (unless I've missed it) why you refer to Shadow as 'the hound from hell'.
> 
> You say he's a good guard dog for the van, but that he will otherwise charm us all, so what is the problem?
> 
> ...


He is a lovely soft lump, provided his parents are present when you enter his territory.
A bit heavy when he tries to sit on your knee though.

sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mumoffive said:


> Could you ask what the mobile signal is like and if there is a landline available in case of emergency. Please


Well Vodafone works there as that is what I am on and I have stayed there. I will see what other phones / payphones are available when I visit.


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

He sounds like a dog just doing his job and doing it well. I personally wouldn't change it at least you know if your not there to take control he will.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

We hope to come, too - annual leave permitting. The venue looks ideal.

Also bringing our dog - who doesn't like strangers or other dogs! Should be a hoot if he comes face-to-face with Shadow! As ours only has 3 legs, I'm putting my money on Shadow.

I'm happy to cook/bake something. 

Chris


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > OK thanks, Sandra. Hopefully my knacks will be safe if I stay away from your van then.
> ...


You have the sort of face I never get tired of punching! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tuggy

I forgot that bit

One word of command, and he does what he wants :lol: :lol: 

Me he totally ignores

Albert,he thinks it over carefully before coming to a decision :lol: :lol: 

he is no pushover

Although my youngest grandchild 2, has a working relationship with him

He's no pushover either, he nicks Shadows beloved teddy bear and runs with it hotly persued, but he won't give it up till he's ready to

So it's a standoff with an 8 stone hound and slip of a kid

My bets are on Oska :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> HH hope to meet you good to add another Rhodie to the list especially another Bulawayo lass what ex do you know we are all still Rhodies never an ex ... tsk!!
> 
> By the what they have John Edmond at July Braai this year am hoping to be going are you there?


Hi Caro

Yes all arranged I fly back to UK mid March. Looking forward to meeting you too! Wow John Edmond ... call back the past! Which July braai? Tell me more! Not sure where I'll be in July.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sounding better by the moment

so looking forward to meeting all the friends on MHF

Sandra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I will sadly be missing this 'do' but on the bright side, I cannot understand a word of 'northern' so it may be a blessing :lol: :lol: :lol:


Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hey up

Not sure we should be welcoming Southerners

I's heard thas all a bit queer 8O :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Might be :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> hey up
> 
> Not sure we should be welcoming Southerners
> 
> ...


No. Once they find out how lovely it is up Norf we will never get rid of them! Although I do suggest you perhaps dont bother with down town Darlington on the Friday or Saturday night unless you attend the Official BarryD tour. 8O

I have been a bit delayed getting to the venue to clarify whats available as Christmas has ended late. I have just got back home from Christmas two hours ago so will hopefully get down there on Thursday Morning!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Where, when, what and - oh yes, I already know why. Would love to commemorate the lovely Uncle Norm.

Please don't make me read 33 pages of driv, cough, I mean scintillating chat!

Sorry, just catching up after a terrible year here at patp towers! If we can make it we will but just need the details please?


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Pages 25-27,
Post Code DL2 2DA.
Darlington,
Fri 2nd - Mon 5th May

Still intend to be there.

Norman.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Pages 25-27,
Post Code DL2 2DA.
Darlington,
Fri 2nd - Mon 5th May

Still intend to be there.

Norman.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> Where, when, what and - oh yes, I already know why. Would love to commemorate the lovely Uncle Norm.
> 
> Please don't make me read 33 pages of driv, cough, I mean scintillating chat!
> 
> Sorry, just catching up after a terrible year here at patp towers! If we can make it we will but just need the details please?


As Tucano says read pages 25-27.

We would love to see you there.

More info will be posted towards the end of the week.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Patp

Read the drivel

It's a fruitcakes meet up 

What you want sensible people ??

Wrong meet :lol: :lol: 

Although (Sush) I'm bordering on sensible

But those others that are coming

Well just don't get me started :lol: :lol: :lol: 

They are all quite quite mad

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Patp
> 
> Read the drivel
> 
> ...


Who mentioned Drivel? And since when were you bordering on sensible?

There is a thread right now about festivals for this year, people talking about Glastonbury etc. Well I reckon this meet is going to be the place to be this year! Anyway Glastonbury costs £500 so its also much cheaper! 

I also promise to do my Pete Townsend impression (The Who guitarist) whilst running around the entire site naked.

Now lets just see how many new members sign up eh!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


Its worth driving all the way from Port Talbert for. I promise you!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Do I get a refund if I'm disappointed on arrival?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> Do I get a refund if I'm disappointed on arrival?


Disappointment is not something that I have ever had to deal with but in the unlikely event you are disappointed I will refund your money, drive you home personally and pay for your diesel.

I have all sorts of promises to women over the years but I am pretty sure none of them ever included diesel! Wow! you have a BarryD first. You should be honored.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> I also promise to do my Pete Townsend impression (The Who guitarist) whilst running around the entire site naked.
> 
> Now lets just see how many new members sign up eh!


Sandra's appointments for tomorrow.

Specsavers
Psychiatrist
Cardiologist


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

deal ! 

:wink:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

barryd said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Patp
> ...


Bit nervous now that I am not weird enough to fit in 

Oh go on then! Put me down for it. What's the worst that can happen? I could be banned for being er normal?

Pat


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well if you've decided to come Patp 

Sensible is definately not your strong point 8O 8O 

You'll fit right in :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Patp
> ...


How do you spell..... yyyyooouuurrrrgggghh???? Counting sleeps now!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > Do I get a refund if I'm disappointed on arrival?
> ...


Hang on,

What do you mean Barry

Kaytutt, are you making a play for my toy boy?? :lol: :lol:

Still there is always Colin to think about , and Heathcliffe to forgive again, and Tuggy sounds a bit special and......... Quite a few others
D  

Not that I play the field, just so many lovely people around :lol: 

aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > aldra said:
> ...


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

aldra said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Kaytutt said:
> ...


Absolutely not! It's the diesel I'm after :roll: :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

And tuggy is special :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


A true motorhomer, I like that :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Aw shucks, you girls are too nice to me!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> And tuggy is special :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh God. We will never hear the last of it now! :roll:

He will probably start stalking you now.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

barryd said:


> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > And tuggy is special :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Fab! At my age any attention is welcome :wink:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm envisaging a mud-wrestling contest at the Fruitcakes meet. I'll be there with my beer and popcorn. :lol:

I won't be in the front row though, in case someone pushes me in. I wouldn't fancy my chances with those two! 8O


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Methinks you are getting a tad over enthusiastic now :roll:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Heehee, it was worth a punt! :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have been delayed getting to check out the venue and meet with the manager. I am hoping to see him in the morning so I should have some more info later that day..

I then intend to go through the thread (which will probably take until May anyway) and compile an updated list of who is going.

Ill probably start a new thread with the list on the front page so everyone can see who's going an confirm their attendance more easily as this thread is just nuts now.

I don't know if I can get admin to make it a sticky. If not it will just get bumped.


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm thinking we could keep all the me under control by giving them the task of watching Rosie. It will keep them very busy.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

A prolonged game of ring a ring a Rosie should suit us admirably. Would beer be involved? Should I practice my lassoing technique?


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Rosie running rings would be a more apt name. Rosie really has to be experienced to be understood 
Lassoing could come in handy.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would just like to make it plain that I shall not be attending ...... can I hear cheering in the background?

I am otherwise engaged that weekend, so I hope all attendees have a really good time.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You having your annual bath that weekend? 

C'mon, the Fruitcakes bash has gotta be more fun than whatever else you might be doing.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Without going into details Tuggles, I have always made it known that I would not attend any MHF meet. I seem to have nothing in common with many of the members. Plus, I am a dog owner, therefore dirty because I do not bathe often enough. Members believe there is a fixed link between the 2.

We will probably attend a couple of shows this year but book through the C&CC and not MHF.

That weekend I will be at a Meet in Herefordshire which I put my name down for a few months ago. That is why I brought my annual bath forward to April. :wink: 

Also, I will no doubt meet up with Mine Host Barry at some desolate wilding spot yet to be arranged.


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Am I missing something?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Wot? Are dog owners not welcome at the Fruitcakes meet? Not what I understood. I hope to have a pup by then so I guess I'll have to join the ranks of the great unwashed! Is Sandra a dirty girl because of Shadow? I think not. Lots of dog owners on MHF.

P.S. I hope we haven't fallen out because there was a misunderstanding on that doggy thread a while back. I don't want to fall out with people or I'll soon be a Billy No-mates!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Wot? Are dog owners not welcome at the Fruitcakes meet? Not what I understood. I hope to have a pup by then so I guess I'll have to join the ranks of the great unwashed! Is Sandra a dirty girl because of Shadow? I think not. Lots of dog owners on MHF.
> 
> P.S. I hope we haven't fallen out because there was a misunderstanding on that doggy thread a while back. I don't want to fall out with people or I'll soon be a Billy No-mates!


You mean you have some mates now? 8O

I fall out but fall in again Tuggy. Life's too short.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

How about these guys for top of the bill.....






Seriously talented fruitcakes


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As per my previous post dogs are indeed welcome but must be on leads at all times on site and are not allowed in the bar / club.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right my Heathcliffe

You are in big trouble

I was hoping you would be there

And I could wrap my arms around you

Ok I will forgive you

But

Your time is limited

2 years and no more

That's it wet shirt or no
Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ok so I have been to the venue and talked to the manager and had a look around.

As said I will start a new thread over the weekend but just some feedback from me and some thoughts from you please.

There will be maximum of 30 hookups and these will need to be booked in advance. As long as I let him know two or three weeks before the event then that should be fine.

There is a large concert room / function room and a smaller bar at the back. We can use the concert room and do what we lie in it (within reason ). We are welcome to bring our own food in there and there is a small kitchen with facilities we can use.

There is a proper stage and an onsite PA system which we can us as well although I couldn't really fathom the PA system and Keith the manager didn't seem to know much about it either.

Even if we don't use it for guitars etc we can play music through it. There is a large dance floor as well.

I could book karaoke or a disco if you wish but I suspect nobody would want that and its an expense as they have to bring someone In unless one of you has such a thing?

Friday night and Sunday night we can do what we like in the function room but Saturday from 8pm they have Bingo! Oh yes! You are welcome to join in or use the other bar or do what you like in the rally field.

Barbecues are allowed as long as you don't burn the grass.

I will be responsible for checking you in and taking the money unless someone sensible wants that job! 

What else do you want? Apparently quizzes are popular.

I've not been to a rally before so I welcome your input.

More later


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Sounds good, Bazza,
I'd be glad to have the use of a hookup overnight as I usually sleep connected to a breathing pump (apnoea) but I won't die without it (might be a bit grumpy from lack of sleep though).

I'd be happy to share a hookup with someone. They do their charging in the day, I do mine overnight. Share the hookup cost too. Maybe others could pair up as well.

Lets hope the weather is fine so we can spend most of our time mingling (eating and drinking) outdoors, but the indoor space sounds like it can accomodate us with ease anyway.

I'm having a senior moment, have costs been mentioned yet? Maybe you can broach that in your new thread.

Cheers, buddy.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Sounds good, Bazza,
> I'd be glad to have the use of a hookup overnight as I usually sleep connected to a breathing pump (apnoea) but I won't die without it (might be a bit grumpy from lack of sleep though).
> 
> I'd be happy to share a hookup with someone. They do their charging in the day, I do mine overnight. Share the hookup cost too. Maybe others could pair up as well.
> ...


That should be no problem and I will make sure you get one as a priority. I think they are only 6amps though. My brother has Apnoea so I know how important that is.

Costs were mentioned and its too good to beleive. £5 per night per van and £5 for your hookup for the duration of your stay. Not £5 a night for hookup just £5! So if you stay for 4 nights it will cost you £25 if on hookup and £20 if not. Beer is about sixpence a pint.

I dont think you could do better than that for May bank holiday.

Yes I will be starting a new thread with all the attendees lists, costs, dates and whats going on all on the front page as this thread is too long now. Ive just been too busy with work to pay it much attention this week.

I really could do with some feedback from the musicians. Are we just wanting to find a corner and bang out a few tunes informally or play in the field if its good weather or is there any interest in using the stage and PA system to do some proper live stuff.

I want the weekend to be informal but with some stuff going on for those who want to take part and get together. If however you just want to do your own thing then that should be fine also.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I will probably be skulking round Sandra's pitch most of the time trying to look pathetic and hungry! 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I will probably be skulking round Sandra's pitch most of the time trying to look pathetic and hungry!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good idea. I suggest you skulk around the rear garage. In fact, in fact if I were you I would simply open the door (and the internal cage bit) and go in as that is where she hides all the pies! Just make sure you tell me first so I can have my camera ready. :twisted:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Barryd

You suggested the need for someone money sensible. I'm more than happy to be assistant, deputy, vice rally marshall. (No not marshalling the vice!) and more than happy to arrive in good time, meet and greet, collect money (ex banker 30 years from way back when bankers were trustworthy and not totally consumed by greed).

I'm all yours... unless Aldra gets there first.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No chance Herman

You get in there

I'm happy to pay my money to you

Me I'm into cooking and the odd man  
Albert is great

But come on 50 yrs

I need a bit of variety

So 
My Toyboy
Heathcliffe

Tuggy

And other really special men

I'm spoilt for choice
They are just gorgeous 

And suit me  

Come on, at my age

They just make my day  

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Good idea. I suggest you skulk around the rear garage. In fact, in fact if I were you I would simply open the door (and the internal cage bit) and go in as that is where she hides all the pies! Just make sure you tell me first so I can have my camera ready. :twisted:


I doubt even Shadow could manage a whole one of me, but just in case I'll make sure he starts at the bottom and works his way up. That way I'll manage a couple of Sandra's pies before he reaches my neck! :lol:

I'm not stupid, ya know! :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

You are making him out worse other than he is

He loves people

He only kills next to the van 8O 8O 

If anyone wants to adopt him he is available

Such a sweet adorable dog  

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Hi Barryd
> 
> You suggested the need for someone money sensible. I'm more than happy to be assistant, deputy, vice rally marshall. (No not marshalling the vice!) and more than happy to arrive in good time, meet and greet, collect money (ex banker 30 years from way back when bankers were trustworthy and not totally consumed by greed).
> 
> I'm all yours... unless Aldra gets there first.


Brilliant offer thanks very much. I will certainly probably need some help so your on!


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Barry,

I also am happy to volunteer my service for whatever help you need, just let me know.

Norman.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tucano said:


> Barry,
> 
> I also am happy to volunteer my service for whatever help you need, just let me know.
> 
> Norman.


Your very kind thanks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Iwould

But hopeless

I think I will stick to cooking

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Do I need a loud hailer, high viz jacket and clipboard!

Ooooh it could go to me head. I might end up making CC wardens look all meek and mild! :twisted: 

No chance! So I am happy of any help or support offered. Probably best a grown up is charge anyway.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

aldra said:


> No chance Herman
> 
> You get in there
> 
> ...


Don't be greedy Sandra, am sure you could spare one for me.

Sue


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

The indoor bit for evening music sounds Good it might wear Rosie and and enable some sleep. 
But I'm happy to go with the flow. Sorry I can't offer much help.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Do I need a loud hailer, high viz jacket and clipboard!


No, not unless you want us all to **** you with our twatters as we drive onto site! :roll:

Reminder to self.........get twatter from pound shop. Or should I get an electric one to give Barry a bit of a zing?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

[quote="tugboat

Or should I get an electric one to give Barry a bit of a zing?[/quote]

Am sure I still have one in the van.

Sue


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Good on ya, Sue, we must make sure to exercise our wrists over the next few months.

Ermmmmmm, did I say that out loud? 

Sorry, ladies, I'll go stand in the corner.

Ermmmmmm...........oh rats! I must learn when to stop digging! :lol:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> Iwould
> 
> But hopeless
> 
> ...


Great!!! I'm saving spit for those pies already! Each to his own knitting!

My specialities are a big pot of curry, paella or breakfast on the skottel, not that I have one in the van. I only have one-(wo)man pots. But I'm always willing to wield a wooden spoon subject to availability of appropriate utensils/heat source.

My golden rules, no frying, no fish, no curry in the van.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Iwould
> ...


The only thing I can cook is Curry. Really, really hot curry that nobody else can eat except me.

Mrs D however informs me that it would be unwise for me to try and cook for more than 1 or 2 at a push as I am like a cross between Basil Fawlty and the increadible Hulk in the Kitchen. How anyone takes pleasure in cooking is beyond me.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> HermanHymer said:
> 
> 
> > aldra said:
> ...


It's the flavour that counts, not the heat. Want my Durban curry recipe?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Perhaps a curry cooking lesson could be part of the entertainment!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I love curry, all types. I can make a good "british english" madras but it takes ages as you have to make the base sauce and the main sauce and the house stinks for weeks.

I'd love a quicker recipe for a good curry, in the meantime I use chicken or beef, M&S jars of Rogan Josh and a slow cooker :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Check on the size and availability of the oven in the kitchen Barry 

I'll make the pies to fit the oven for reheating

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Perhaps a curry cooking lesson could be part of the entertainment!


Sounds good to me. Well volunteered. Again! 

I will do the drinking lessons. 8O


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Curry is disgusting, looks like cat vomit..........that has been re-eaten and re-vomited a few times.

Yeeuurrggghhhhhhhh!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No finesse some folk

What curries have you been eating??

I like the dryer curries myself

English ones do have too much sauce

To cater for the masses I presume

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

aldra said:


> English ones do have too much sauce
> To cater for the masses I presume
> 
> Aldra


Do they offer them in Church then Sandra? 8O

They would go nicely with a drop of wine. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Update!*

Lots of stuff happening. I will check again on the ovens. I should have had a look but you know what I am like!

Anyway.

An99uk (Angie and George) have kindly offered their services to attend the event and put on a quiz. Might be a picture quiz and / or general knowledge / pop quiz.

Some other ideas Angie has had are a tabletop sale or motorhome related sale, raffle and bring a dish and share (which we kind of discussed). They can also bring a scout type tent for the rally field. We have the use of the club but if we can have our own tent as well then if the weather is kind we can use that perhaps for day time entertainment, eating etc.

I will need to get in touch with the manager of the site again as this may not be allowed but some good ideas.

I am also considering some other ideas where a central meeting place in the rally field will be useful but I am awaiting responses from another member so more later.

A big thank you to An99uk for this really kind offer.

What do you all think?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

in sharmel sheik

We had an Indian cook

He did the most fantastic curries

Dry ish and fill of flavour

Some of the English guests felt that curries should be basically a sauce

With bits floating in it

Not my idea of a good curry

Depends of course on the type

Aldra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I thought your last post was a burst of poetry at first Sandra.  

As in: In Xanadu did Kubla Khan

a stately pleasure-dome decree,

where Alph, the sacred river, ran

through caverns measureless to man

down to a sunless sea,

so twice five miles of fertile ground

with walls and towers were girdled round.

and there were gardens bright with sinuous rills,

where blossom'd many an incense-bearing tree.

And here were forests as ancient as the hills,

enfolding sunny spots of greenery.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

747 said:


> I thought your last post was a burst of poetry at first Sandra.
> 
> As in: In Xanadu did Kubla Khan
> 
> ...


Ahh I like a good bit of spoke shave 8)

ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought your last post was a burst of poetry at first Sandra.
> ...


Gormless oick. :roll:

It were Samuel Poleridge wot writ it. 8)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> HermanHymer said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps a curry cooking lesson could be part of the entertainment!
> ...


I'll bring the proper ingredients with me - hope that feisty little beagle at Heathrow arrivals doesn't think the green stuff is Durban poison. Ooooh luckily I'm flying into Manairport.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

747 said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


Hmm funny that his mother used to wesh fer us...

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > HermanHymer said:
> ...


Good stuff! I had to google Durban Poison but you can bring some if you like. 747 was in charge of MHF drugs but as he has better things to do its over to you. Again.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Waddya want?

I have uppers, downers and round and rounders.

I have already stocked up on Viagra for 2 main reasons. The buyers will be elderly and the Darlington hookers are all over 60 and have had a hard life.

The wannabe Rock stars with their geetars will be on the hard stuff (well diluted with baking powder). Actually it will be ALL baking powder, hee hee.  

After listening to the 'Band' :roll: there will be a stall selling headache tablets. Anyone caught stuffing cotton wool in their ears beforehand will be ejected (you will thank me later).

There will be a selection of cut price items for sale at this Meet. I cannot give details at this time. It depends what the loads are on the wagons parked overnight at Scotch corner. 8)


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

747 said:


> Waddya want?
> 
> I have uppers, downers and round and rounders.
> 
> 8)


Have you got any inners and outers? They're my favourites. :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Waddya want?
> ...


There will be no ining and outing at the Meet. :roll:

They are respectable people ..... well, most of them ... er, some of them ... maybe a few.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Mumoffive said:


> The indoor bit for evening music sounds Good it might wear Rosie and and enable some sleep.
> But I'm happy to go with the flow. Sorry I can't offer much help.


There is one thing that you and the kids could help me with...QC :wink:

We need to do quality control on all the food that is on offer to make sure it is of a high, consistent standard 8)

Then there is the waking up early in the morning...do you think they could help with that too? :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My pies are made from the finest poor quality meat

But I boil them for long periods to sterilise them

Is that alriight ? ?????

Aldra :lol: :lol:  

ps early waking, that is the only advantage we have with shadow, wake up show him outside, if it's raining, cold or dark, forget it he is going nowhere, a bladder second to none

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

747 said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


I'm am one of the respectable ones

Well I have to be

You have let me down yet again :evil: 

And hey, I'm 70 on Wed

Will that change me to a demure Lady

I'm waiting for the change

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well it looks like we are about to get Full Rally status so the event will go in the Rally section and you will all have to register I believe.

Scottie (Angie and George) who are our NE Rally Co-ordinators have been extremely helpful and I spent a long time on the phone to them today. They have some great ideas so I would like to say a big public thank you to them.

We discussed food today amongst many things and in the past one thing they have done is ask each member to bring a dish or contribute something. I know we have already talked about this and some of you are quite keen to do this anyway. What are your thoughts?

Hopefully we will have a large tent for outside and a function room and kitchen inside if the weather is rubbish.

It would be useful to know how many musicians are coming and want to play. We have had the kind offer of a PA system, mics etc from Makems and I also have some gear. The club has its own PA so we can put on a proper performance on the stage or we can just get together for a jam in the bar, tent or field. ITs up to you.

What do you think about that? I kind of thought on the Friday and Sunday evening in the club we could have a mixture of Live music either accoustic in the corner or up on the stage mixed in with some recorded music. Not a disco just background stuff which can be turned up if you fancy strutting your stuff. 

With that in mind if your bringing an instrument can you post what on here what you play and what your bringing so I Can start a list?


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

tugboat said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > Waddya want?
> ...


If you have inners and outers can I shake them all about?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

georgiemac said:


> If you have inners and outers can I shake them all about?


Hooey, I just had a hot flush! :lol:


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

blimey your well orf , we only have cold in our bog


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Only the best for one's wellies at Tugboat Towers.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hot Flush????

That was just a blush

Men 8O 8O :lol:  

Now a hot flush...........

Aldra


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

aldra said:


> My pies are made from the finest poor quality meat
> 
> But I boil them for long periods to sterilise them
> 
> ...


Isn't that the proper way to make pies and with lots of gravy?!

Shadow sounds like quite the respectable doggy...perhaps he won't eat our puppy alive?!

Barryd/Scotty: thanks for doing all the behind the scenes work - much appreciated!! Large tent sounds like a great plan.

Barryd: sorry, can't play any musical instruments (except the piano which I'm not lugging up there) or sing either  Music event sounds fine - unless you want to add a bit of flavour, by making the musicians dress up?!

But, very keen on the food bit and happy to contribute/share. So will be bringing a birthday cake for Rosie (gluten/dairy free) and a couple of other yummy things.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

simandme said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > My pies are made from the finest poor quality meat
> ...


The club reminds me of Phoenix Nights (Peter Kay) they are bound to have a keyboard of some description!

Is anyone going to admit to being able to hold a tune?

I know what will happen. You will all turn out to be as good as Paul Potts and Susan Boyle and play the guitar like Eric Clapton. (or Claptout maybe  )


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Barry ...... you don't know just how true that is. :lol: 

I am only saying this because it is after 11 pm and all the MHF members are tucked up in bed. So keep it to yourself. :wink:


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Well my girls will assure an early awakening. I can do a great blended muesli. Or maybe a slow cooker chilli 
Jonathan will probably bring his guitar but not sure you'll want him to play but he can do a great turn on a drum kit????
Rosie will myrder the keyboard given half a chance and Eve has an iPad full of music. 
Really hope they all stay well so we can make it.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, I look like I could be Paul Pott's and Susan Boyle's lovechild, so I can do the visuals, but I have a voice like a strangled goat!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

'I know what will happen. You will all turn out to be as good as Paul Potts and Susan Boyle and play the guitar like Eric Clapton. (or Claptout maybe Very Happy'

...probably , but maybe take a few karaoke discs with you just in case , always good fun.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I did wonder about karaoke. Has anyone got such a machine?

Anyway we have clearance for scotties great big tent that will host up to 60 at a squeeze and even boasts lighting so we have an undercover meeting area outside now as well.

If we are going to use that it would be good if you have small folding directors type chairs to bring them.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've never done karaoke myself (I'm not a cruel person at heart) and never been to a live session, so think I'd find that good fun (to listen and laugh, not partake!).

Most of us have camp chairs of some sort so those should suffice eh Bazza, what what?


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Tuggers,

My chairs are Straight, definitely not Camp, dread to think what might happen sitting on a Camp chair. :lol: 

Norman :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Any old chairs will do. Your normal motorhome ones will be fine but they just take up more space in the tent. Doesnt matter. Bring what you like, empty beer barrel, cardboard box. 

Still wondering about Karoake. IT might be a good idea then the Eric Claptons can go up and do their stuff with proper instruments but we can also let anyone get up with a mike and do a Karoake. That way nobody is excluded. Anyone can do Karoake. The worse you are the better.  

Good or bad idea?

Clearly that will have to be in the club though. Power and noise.

Unless someone has one though we will need to hire one in.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

Be careful not to think you need to do everything that is suggested as an idea

The event is to remember Uncle Norman, to meet with each other and to have some music available, a drink or two and some shared meals

Relax, you've sorted the venue and we are all quite capable of joining in with what we feel would suit us, chatting on the sideline or just doing our own thing

It will be a good meet

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry
> 
> Be careful not to think you need to do everything that is suggested as an idea
> 
> ...


Thanks. This is the sort of feedback I need. On the one hand I dont want it to be too organised (Dont worry it isnt  ) but on the other I want everyone to have a great time and if we can put on stuff hopefully for free then I will. If people are interested.

Plenty of time to work out the finer details.

If I am getting carried away, please say people and Ill take my foot of the pedal a bit.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Your not

just don't take on too much responsibility to ensure people have a good time

Once the venue is organised, and it is, you've achieved your bit

Lots of others will be doing their share to ensure a good time is had by all

aldra


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Barry, please don't worry or feel that you have to plan or organize too much. The people will make it. 

So long as the basics are there - venue arranged, facilities for get-together, loose plans for provision of food, the rest will just happen - (maybe with the help of a drop of alcohol - which I'm sure will be free-flowing).

Make sure you enjoy it as well and try not to feel too much responsibility for everything. You've made it all possible, but you're not 'responsible' for it.

I for one, am very grateful to you for this. I'm sure others feel the same.
Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bellabee said:


> Barry, please don't worry or feel that you have to plan or organize too much. The people will make it.
> 
> So long as the basics are there - venue arranged, facilities for get-together, loose plans for provision of food, the rest will just happen - (maybe with the help of a drop of alcohol - which I'm sure will be free-flowing).
> 
> ...


Well thank you!

I had better cancel the Can Can Girls, Strippers (Male and female of course), Circus, 40 piece brass band and the Darlington syconronised swimming club then.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry, will try and make it , no promises, her indoors y'know :lol: 

tony


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't need a karaoke machine, just the disc, play it on your laptop and run a lead from the earphone socket to the P.A. ( 1/4" Jack input).
Words come up on the laptop. Set on a table beside the singer.
Need a disc? send your address .


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Barry, will try and make it , no promises, her indoors y'know :lol:
> 
> tony


Good man.

If she doesnt want to come, come on your own!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Eyoop, Barry, I'll second Bellabee's comment. You've organised the site and made sure the facilities are there, it's up to us to do the rest.

We wouldn't want you to incur stress over this, it's for you to enjoy too. The synchronised swimming might have been a laugh (especially if the river is flowing well) but it's basically just a long weekend event so no need to cram too much in. 

I'm just looking forward to meeting people and chatting over a tinny or a glass, if anyone wants to seek me out (can't think why, mind you) I'll probably be the shifty-looking cove close downwind of Sandra's galley! In fact, if I could have the next plot to Sandra and Albert it would be very convenient for meal times! :lol: 

If you need any help to pitch a tent or owt, just let me know, I can always turn up the day before, I'm not under the thumb like Gemmy! :roll: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> bellabee said:
> 
> 
> > Barry, please don't worry or feel that you have to plan or organize too much. The people will make it.
> ...


don't get carried away

Keep the male strippers :lol: :lol: 
can we have the Full Monty cast, failing that any volunteers??????

Aldra :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > bellabee said:
> ...


Yeah me and Tuggers are going to perform as the MHF Chippendales. Or we might do a boy band tribute. "Take Fat!"

Who knows. Maybe Ill show him the flesh pots of Darlington although he may never be seen again. I took my boss once from London in the late 90's. He was never heard of again but last time I saw him before I abandoned him he was smiling. Not for the faint hearted Darlo. 8O


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

barryd said:


> Still wondering about Karoake. IT might be a good idea then the Eric Claptons can go up and do their stuff with proper instruments but we can also let anyone get up with a mike and do a Karoake. That way nobody is excluded. Anyone can do Karoake. The worse you are the better.


Can we have Vegas rules please?!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Yeah me and Tuggers are going to perform as the MHF Chippendales. Or we might do a boy band tribute. "Take Fat!"
> 
> Who knows. Maybe Ill show him the flesh pots of Darlington although he may never be seen again. I took my boss once from London in the late 90's. He was never heard of again but last time I saw him before I abandoned him he was smiling. Not for the faint hearted Darlo. 8O


I fear people might think I was doing a skit about 'the only gay in the village'!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

simandme said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Still wondering about Karoake. IT might be a good idea then the Eric Claptons can go up and do their stuff with proper instruments but we can also let anyone get up with a mike and do a Karoake. That way nobody is excluded. Anyone can do Karoake. The worse you are the better.
> ...


Eh? Vegas rules. Explain.

Tuggers. Dont worry i am already builiding you up locally as some sex god from Devon who is so fit and hansome. There is a local called the Bliue Oyster Club which is full of sailors and would be bikers who al look like Fredy Murcury and are dying to meet you!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Vegas rules: what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas

e.g. if you insist on me singing karoake, you're not allowed to upload to the web and share it around (unless of course we're guaranteed to make lots of money)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

simandme said:


> Vegas rules: what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas
> 
> e.g. if you insist on me singing karoake, you're not allowed to upload to the web and share it around (unless of course we're guaranteed to make lots of money)


Ah yes! of course.

Yeah. No cameras!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Tuggers. Dont worry i am already builiding you up locally as some sex god from Devon who is so fit and hansome. There is a local called the Bliue Oyster Club which is full of sailors and would be bikers who al look like Fredy Murcury and are dying to meet you!


I see visits to tanning parlour and nail bar on the agenda. Whoppeedoo!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just a quick bump to remind all of you who have not already offically registered for this even to do so by visiting this page http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=521 and clicking the button at the bottom to reserve a place.

It would be good to know just how many are coming.

Thanks


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Stuff it

Barry I want

A gentel meet 
Everyone understanding every thing

And then the hound from hell

Hey how good is thAt

He will eat you if you approach the van

Smother you with love outside

Meanwhile a bit of love is isounding very promisingn50 yrs


Am I due a change???

Help sorry michelle, we will just have to share

Mind you you need a break 

Take heart love, I'm here, older wiser
And just waiting to love you

Aldra


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

I think I have added myself correctly


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Stuff it
> 
> Barry I want
> 
> ...


Superb Post! 

I am happy to be smothered with anything!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Forget it Barry

I'm fancying michelle as the Winner

And so is Albert :lol: 

Michelle he has his good points 

Pm me before making any decisions :lol: :lol: 

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Barry,

Think I have added us correctly, twice  but we will only be turning up the once :roll: 

Norman.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

l also think l have added Andy and l correctly but ermmm dunno


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good stuff. You can see the attendees here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=attendees&rid=521


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Barry , wont know till the last minute , if there are still places available , is it possible to leave it till a fortnight before ....Phil


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

valphil said:


> Barry , wont know till the last minute , if there are still places available , is it possible to leave it till a fortnight before ....Phil


Yeah shouldnt be a problem. I think we said 40 but there is spare capacity anyway I think.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

How do we confirm?? l should be confirmed l feel unloveeeddd


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not sure. Scottie is now in charge if the list and only he can edit it. Either post in the official rally thread at the bottom of the main page or send him a pm.


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks Barry , we really do want to come , just some other stuff might get in the way  ....Phil


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

barryd said:


> valphil said:
> 
> 
> > Barry , wont know till the last minute , if there are still places available , is it possible to leave it till a fortnight before ....Phil
> ...


Hi Barry And Phil

Barry do you want me to open more spaces for member .

yes is the answer,no problem,try and let us know before if possible or at least as soon as you know.
George


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

cheers Scottie will let you know as soon as possible .....Phil


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*The Agenda!*

Just in case you missed the official rally thread update

Alright Folks! Here we go.

Attached is the PDF Agenda for the up and coming meet.

I have also attached a MHF identification poster for your van window. If you can (don't worry if you can't) print one out, fill it in with a big marker pen and put it in the window. We may all know each other on here but not necessarily face to face!

Now please don't let this Agenda put you off. You are quite welcome to come and just do your own thing. Most of it as you will see is pretty free and easy anyhow. You are not obliged to take part and can go off and see the delights of Darlington or the surrounding area if you wish.

One of the main reasons of the Rally is to remember Uncle Norm and I believe Sandra is attending the Rally so we will be holding a raffle in his honour, proceeds of which will go to whatever specific cause Sandra chooses. We are still looking for prizes for this and I believe Angie was going to do a post asking for donations. If you have anything you would like to donate (no Partners / spouses accepted as prizes, I don't think? Very Happy) lets have em!

If anyone has any questions. Feel free to ask them.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Barry, we are going to Scotland tomorrow and could be coming down your way on the way back. If so, can we pop in to say hello without pre-booking?


Bob


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Blobsta said:


> Barry, we are going to Scotland tomorrow and could be coming down your way on the way back. If so, can we pop in to say hello without pre-booking?
> 
> Bob


He's one of those folks from darn sarf, Barry - careful what you agree!

He must be good to be on MHF though. ;-)

Colin


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Our readers may remember that ill-health resulted in us having to sell our lovely motorhome. After the OK from Barry, we will be day-visitors on a couple of days and also bring the accessories that didn't go with the van, to sell at the car boot/table sale.

Colin & Sue

PS - Look out for a metallic light blue Skoda Roomster arriving on site.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think there should be plenty of space Blobsta. Just turn up.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Barry, we never confirmed for this rally (but we went on the initial list). However, with just burying my Dad we are now spending time "mollycoddling" Mum so are only venturing out nearby.

I HOPE IT'S A RIP ROARING SUCCESS, for you all.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Ian_n_Suzy wrote: *Hi Barry, we never confirmed for this rally (but we went on the initial list). However, with just burying my Dad we are now spending time "mollycoddling" Mum so are only venturing out nearby.
> 
> I HOPE IT'S A RIP ROARING SUCCESS, for you all.


Thanks for that and I am very sorry for your loss. Look after mum and I am sure there will be plenty of others in the future.

Ill make sure there are plenty of photos and maybe a video or two to post as evidence. (hmm. Maybe not. 8O )


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ian

Can't sort out the rest :lol: 

I really hope things will work out

And they will over time,every thing takes time

Such good wishes to mum

Touches me, I don't know how I'd feel

But I Have a good idea

My heart goes out to her

And also to you

Aldra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi Barry, we never confirmed for this rally (but we went on the initial list). However, with just burying my Dad we are now spending time "mollycoddling" Mum so are only venturing out nearby.
> 
> I HOPE IT'S A RIP ROARING SUCCESS, for you all.


Sorry to hear of your loss Ian & Suzy.

It hurts for a while. I had to do it twice (had a Great Step Dad after my Dad died).

Trev


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Ian _n_Suzy, sorry to hear of your sad loss, take care.

Barryd,
Can I just thank you for all the time and effort you have gone to in arranging this meet, thought I would thank you before the event just in case :roll: :lol: 
Norman.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Me

I'd save the thanks till after

It could be a complete disaster :lol: :lol: 

shadow will probably eat one or two people

But will he eat the right ones??

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm partway there, Sandra, and I have the motorbike on the back. Barry could lend you his helmet and I'll take you for a spin! :lol: 

I've booked tomorrow night at a Britstops pub (hmm, another pub, there seems to be a trend here) about 50 miles from Croft so I can be there in good time on Thursday if I can be of help with setting anything up.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

tugboat said:


> I'm partway there, Sandra, and I have the motorbike on the back. Barry could lend you his helmet and I'll take you for a spin! :lol:
> 
> I've booked tomorrow night at a Britstops pub (hmm, another pub, there seems to be a trend here) about 50 miles from Croft so I can be there in good time on Thursday if I can be of help with setting anything up.


If you really want a go Sandra will bring mine, (helmet that is)

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'd go anywhere with tuggy :lol: :lol: 

Well almost :lol: 

We can't be there till Friday 

Leaving early Friday morning so Hoping to arrive in good time to heat the Friday night pie test :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

We will be there on Thursday to get the best seats in the club..

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey up :lol: :lol: 

Warm them up for Friday  

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have news!

Tuggers and 747 are an item!  

They are ensconsed in some pub in the midlands and have fallen in love together!

I TOLD you! Pah! 8O


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I fear 747 probably doesn't like me anymore. My van alarm went off at 10 o'clock last night while I was nowhere near my keys. I cancelled it and went back to bed.:roll:

I was up early this morning as I want to get away by 10 o'clock, so opened the door soon after 0730 to take Ellie for walkies and the freakin' alarm went off again. Honestly that system is my version of Arkwright's till!:evil: It either has a mind of it's own, or I haven't learned how to use it properly. Trouble is, there is no manual for it, it's American and my emails to the US bore no useful fruit.

Maybe at Croft I should be banished to the far reaches of the site well away from anyone else. Ding ding, I am unclean.


----------



## AuntieSandra (Nov 28, 2008)

Apologies I meant to say I couldn't make it this weekend.
My daughter drives our Coral and cannot get time off from work!

please take me off the attendees.
Have a great weekend and enjoy the music.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Disappointed Sandra

But hopefully another time we will meet up

Maybe an arranged meet up at Chatsworth ???

take care

Sandra


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Just packing up the van. Heading up from Brighton - will stay in Boroughbridge overnight tomorrow and be in Darlington Friday. Looking forward to putting faces to names.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Whats happened - I confirmed my attendance by e.mail and I have disappeared from the attendee list - !! Well I'm still coming - just cos you don't want my scouse - Marie 8O


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Ian _n_Suzy: so sorry to hear of your loss. It is a tough time when you lose a parent.

Sandra: have told John the pup that he has to be on his best behaviour otherwise Shadow will eat him! (he is misbehaving today, so we're trying anything to scare him)

Sue (from other thread): I have this lovely picture in my head of your 4 year old dressed up as a masterchef critic and you scurrying in with a plate of food for him to review. 

Tuggy: I have accidentally set the alarm off early in the morning - on a caravan club site (could feel the glares!) - just pretend that you use it as your wakeup call!

Really looking forward to Friday and the rally :wink:


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

I hope you all have a wonderful time, but I'm sure you will. Wish I could be there, but my Jury Service is going to last into next week. 
Count on us being at the next one, though!
Chris


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

georgiemac said:


> Whats happened - I confirmed my attendance by e.mail and I have disappeared from the attendee list - !! Well I'm still coming - just cos you don't want my scouse - Marie 8O


Hi
Can you please add your name to the list again. see you there.
george


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I have arrived!

I've been here since 1130. It has been raining most of the morning. I'm staying in the carpark for now. It is a mass of puddles, but better than wet grass or the muddy path which is being used by contractors.

The fat controller in the club is wanting to see Barry's botty on a plate. He seems a grumpy old sod (well he is a northerner) but I got him to smile. I got a bollocking for not reporting in when I arrived. I missed the sign on the gate.

I can't find the 12volt lead for the telly, so I'm going to ring round to see if anyone has one, then I may shove off for a while to get one.

I hope the weather perks up a miss cos it's a bit dreary here at the moment.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm on my way but in Brownhills Newark waiting to have a new tail light fitted. Yes, my boo boo


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

tugboat said:


> I have arrived!
> 
> I've been here since 1130. It has been raining most of the morning. I'm staying in the carpark for now. It is a mass of puddles, but better than wet grass or the muddy path which is being used by contractors.
> 
> ...


Will be arriving tomorrow and shall bring the sun with me as I have it here in North Wales right now.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes weather report this morning said it would dry up over the weekend, but I suspect Tuggy wont!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

tugboat said:


> I have arrived!
> 
> I've been here since 1130. It has been raining most of the morning. I'm staying in the carpark for now. It is a mass of puddles, but better than wet grass or the muddy path which is being used by contractors.
> 
> ...


What make of TV is it, and what sort of lead - I live about 20 minutes away and could bring one over if I have one.

Colin


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

There are a few vans here now.
We are all on the hard standing car park by the club as the field is a bit soggy and it is still p*ssing down. 
I spoke to the club steward who says he is expecting Barry some time today. 
Anyway nothing is a problem as we are dry and toasty, kettle on and watching a movie.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

is there room in the car park for 30+ vans and still be able to open hab door :?: or do late comers have to take a run at the field.

John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update.

Im up to my neck in work and Michelle is not very well.

I specifically told the guy in charge that I would NOT be there until Friday afternoon but there would be a few early arrivals. He said no problem.

Im going to call him now. 

I was also told the contractors would be finished and we could park on the access road if the weather was crap.

EDIT: Just spoken to Keith and the contractors should be finished tonight and we can use the access road to park but he said you might have to reverse in and go long ways.

I will be with you ASAP tomorrow but typically its just gone mental. You couldnt make it up. Quiet all bloody winter and now just uber crazy. Bugger.

Hope your all ok down there as the car park is a bit naff.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like it is going to be fun, just as I was about to ditch the breadboards :lol: 

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok so we will deliver the pies

And hightail it to the south of France :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Don't panic Barry!
We are all fine here at the moment and the rain has stopped. Forecast is for tomorrow to be OK so the field will dry out, the sun will shine and everything in the Motorhomefacts garden will be rosy!
The car park may not be the most salubrious place to camp but I've been on worse aires in France. 
Talking of aires, in the worst case if we parked up nice and cosy to each other (just pretend we are French  ) we could probably all get on the car park. But I really don't think that's going to be necessary.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Definitely a quick visit then

Iwas really fancying parked up nice and cosy  :lol: 

Perhaps as well

There is nothing nice and cosy about the hound from hell when it comes to the van

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks folks. Cheers Makems for the postive feedback.

Fingers crossed. This was my worst nightmare. Well that and now been stuffed with work.

I havent abandoned you and will be with you when I can.

Still working now and will be until at least tomorrow Lunchtime but I will get there.

Hopefully tomorrow Keith might let some of you down the access road to park.

Have you sussed out the PA yet Mike? Keith said we can use the one on the stage so go and have a look if you feel like it.

See you soon. Nervous breakdown permitting!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great

Totally stressed out

A hound from hell

And a Toyboy on the verge of a nervous breakdown

Can life get better ??

Tuggy where are you ????

Mike suss out that PA

ok I only promised pies

Done and dusted ( exceedingly smug emoticon)

The mushy peas are hovering on mushy

The dog sprayed with perfect pooch 8O 8O , so ok he doesn't know he isn't a poodle :lol: :lol: 

see you all tomorrow

Aldra


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

>> And a Toyboy on the verge of a nervous breakdown 

Nah! He's all worked up because he's seeing you again. That's nervous EXCITEMENT. :lol: 

Colin


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Is Keith the fat bar steward?
I went over earlier to see if any of our Bunch was in. A darts competition was in full flow. So I stood at the bar and chatted to the barmaids. 
Keith (little ray of sunshine :roll: ) shouted over "can't you read?"
"Eh?"
He pointed at a sign above the bar "no standing at the bar"
Now bear in mind I was the only person anywhere near the bar!
I put my pint down and left before I planted him one.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *makems wrote: *Is Keith the fat bar steward?
> I went over earlier to see if any of our Bunch was in. A darts competition was in full flow. So I stood at the bar and chatted to the barmaids.
> Keith (little ray of sunshine :roll: ) shouted over "can't you read?"
> "Eh?"
> ...


Oh great. This isnt a good start. Yeah he is rather portly, getting on a bit and usually sits by the corner near the door. Doesnt walk very well. Is that the same bloke as he's been smashing to me on the serveral times I met up with him? I assume you were in the Lounge not the bar with snooker tables and the aging Croft Mafia who are dead funny.

Maybe he's turned into a CC warden since you lot arrived. 

Try not to hit anyone until I get there so I can video it for the Fruitcakes / Facts Gallery.

Ive just finished work now. Been a while since I did a 14 hour day.

Lets hope things improve tomorrow! 8O

PS. Are you any good at fixing microphones as mine has just packed up and I dont think its the lead? Maybe not a bad thing though.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

To save me from going through all the posts to find out...

Where is the meeting being held?

Might be able to show up if not toooo far away.

Alex B...


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

> PS. Are you any good at fixing microphones as mine has just packed up and I dont think its the lead? Maybe not a bad thing though.


Every cloud!

Have a great get together everyone, I'm gutted we're not there but we've got the next best thing, a couple of days at my favourite Fforest Fields - thankfully far enough away from gnomes in Hereford :lol:


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> Yeah he is rather portly, getting on a bit and usually sits by the corner near the door. Doesnt walk very well.
> 
> PS. Are you any good at fixing microphones as mine has just packed up and I dont think its the lead? Maybe not a bad thing though.


Yep the very same little ray of sunshine.

Yes I can repair microphones but don't have a soldering iron with me. More importantly I no longer have the eyesight to use one very well!
I have one really good Yamaha mic and a spare mic which is definitely a cheaply cheaply rubbish one.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Stand easy. found the info.

AB.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

makems said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah he is rather portly, getting on a bit and usually sits by the corner near the door. Doesnt walk very well.
> ...


I can bring a soldering iron over on Saturday morning guys.

Colin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Colin. Very kind. Ill stick it in the van anyway. Maybe someone might be able to have a look at it.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

See everyone tomorrow probably arrive midday time


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry we won't be there, sounds like fun.

I could have held the coats while Makems fits a microphone into the cripple.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Car all packed, ready for the off (to storage), John in town as his mobile has broken, wont switch on/charge, those who know him will be aware he has at least 2 spares, still keeps him happy and out from under my feet while i sort everything else out.

Sue


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Is there a place to fill water?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes there is water and emptying just through the gate on the way into the field.

Check in first in the car park by going into the club and asking or if I or Scottie are there we will Direct you.

I'm still not there yet but hopefully today we will get access to the field or the track alongside it.

I think tuggers, makems and possibly Ray are already there.

I'm hoping to be there early afternoon.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Now then Barry, drive carefully, very carefully as it would be a really novel experience for you (and the rest of us) for you to get anywhere without breaking something....... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sad we cannot get there, hope you will all have a great time (I was going to write FU N but thought the system software might not like such words..... :roll: )

Dave


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Suit tie is here and organising things.
The field has dried out nicely and vans are hardly making a mark on the ground as they drive on it.
The sun is out but there's a cold wind so make sure you bring some warm clothes

Erneboy - you are a bad boy, but I did laugh out loud at your comment. It's hard to know where the mic would fit as I've never seen the portly one move off his fat a*se


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Now you can all see why I wanted to be in Hereford instead of a Meet in my local area. :lol: 

A grumpy Bar Steward, a dipsy IT wizzo and a couple of Monkey Hangers is a surefire recipe for disaster.  

AND

I haven't even got to the excruciating catterwailing music, the groping behind the bike sheds or the drunken shenanigans after closing time. :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

747 said:


> Now you can all see why I wanted to be in Hereford instead of a Meet in my local area. :lol:
> 
> A grumpy Bar Steward, a dipsy IT wizzo and a couple of Monkey Hangers is a surefire recipe for disaster.
> 
> ...


OY! Careful what you say about Monkey Hangers - SWMBO is one and has a fiery reaction to anyone who criticises the honourable title.

Maybe it is best that you aren't in Croft as the weather is lovely and you would only bring a personal rain cloud! :roll: :lol:

Colin


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

When we arrive tomorrow do we check in at the club or go straight round?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> When we arrive tomorrow do we check in at the club or go straight round?


Hey up.

Straight round. See the marshals .

Ray


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

So, it's actually happening. 8) 

Must admit I'm somewhat envious, even though we're off to France next week.

Hope everyone has a brilliant time.    



Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For those of us that cannot make it, please let us have some photographs.

Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Three cheers for Barry having brought it all together well done.

I'm quite sorry we aren't there but the weather here in Spain is better I expect, Alan.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

They're about 10 miles from us, and I have been sunbathing all day, so it must be almost as good as there.

Colin :wink:


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Have fun guys.. :wink: 

We are sorry we could not go. Just a bit to short a notice for us. Totally my fault. I had my head elsewhere and cound not think of anything else at the time.. 

Mucho apologeties... :roll: 

Al' ..... 8)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I also am glad that it sounds like the weather is improving to match what I am sure will be the very warm and sunny mood of all those there

I hope it all goes well and must also say a big thankyou to Barry for doing the spadework (and that was not meant to reflect the quality of the field yesterday.....)

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

It has turned out superb! After a shakey start the jobs a good un!

Everyone is on the field and here is what I just updated on the other thread.

The good news is that we got onto the field yesterday. I arrived totally stressed out around 2:30 and there was already a good size gathering of FactFruits in attendance.

Tents up, Picture Quiz going on (whatever that is) and Mike (Makems) and I sussed out the PA stuff for a concert.

We had a great night in the field all gathered together for a sing song in which Mike (Makems), Ray (Rayrecrok) and myself jammed away with Mikes excellent song book until it got to cold and we retired to the bar!

Better forecast for this evening so hopefully we will stay outside longer.

Supper tonight is starting at 6pm thanks to the lovely Aldra and others.

Hopefully some kind of proper Gig either Sunday Afternoon or evening in the lounge or. Groupies depending.

As you can see I am so excited I cannot sleep!

Thanks all for a great start to the weekend. Very Happy


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

No thank you Barry for getting this organised and thanks to the volunteers for getting it all done.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers Dude!

Good photo.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Just having breakfast - I'll be over there around 9 or shortly after. Loads to put up for the car boot sale.

Colin


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Phodetheus said:


> No thank you Barry for getting this organised and thanks to the volunteers for getting it all done.


Thanks

The MH back right in the photo looks like another N+B Arto. Whose is it please?

Geoff


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Stolen from Katowice Poland  :wink:


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> The MH back right in the photo looks like another N+B Arto. Whose is it please?
> 
> Geoff


That would be us 

Jackie, Val and Smithy. Having a great time with some very good company.

Val


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Feeling very miffed. Wish we were there. Have a great time all.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Another great night last night. Thanks to all who attended and especially all those who provided and cooked that lovely food!

The spread was just out of this world. There are some reall culinary experts amongst us! 

I have never seen so much grub!

I bailed out early though in the end as I was just knackered!

Big gig tonight in the club!

Cheers All.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

>> I bailed out early though in the end as I was just knackered!

You young'uns just don't have the staying power! :wink:

Sorry we couldn't be with you.

Thank you to all those who bought from me at the car boot sale yesterday morning. I totalled it all up and, once I have added gift aid, then I raised over £200 for the Daniel Courtney Trust for research into MVA, a devastating condition from which two of my grandchildren suffer.

www.makingitbetter.org.uk

Colin

PS - the website is a little out of date as we have raised over £140,000 so far.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Good night at the club, enjoyed all the food .
Amazed Barry's pies where actually quite good.

John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great stuff Colin. Glad it went well. Sorry I didnt get much chance to chat with you.

I am afraid I cannot take credit for any pies or indeed any of the wonderful food!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Just been over to the club to join everyone but it sounded like an animal in extreme pain.....so l didnt cause embarressment by rushing in and offering to put it out it's misery we are back in CB having a coffee.
l think it was karsquarkie going on.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the many updates, although not with you I can at least savour the atmosphere.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Behold! I am the reincarnation of Jimi Hendrix! All kneel and praise me!!'

I thought we would play for an hour tops. Three and a bit hours later and we are still going!

I achieved a life long ambition tonight to play a proper gig. I cannot thank mike, Jackie and you the fruity audience enough. You have truly made me happy.

I am completely fubared now And i ache everywhere but its a nice pain. Thanks so much for being there.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

bulawayolass said:


> Just been over to the club to join everyone but it sounded like an animal in extreme pain.....so l didnt cause embarressment by rushing in and offering to put it out it's misery we are back in CB having a coffee.
> l think it was karsquarkie going on.


Not a nice or necessary post, Lass, imho. Rather insulting to Barry and Mike who went to a lot of trouble to entertain us. The rest of us got into the spirit of it all and had a thundering good time. Singing, dancing, foot-tapping, bl..dy brilliant.Had you paid to go to a gig you might be entitled to criticise, but it was an intimate affair among friends, free to enjoy, or quietly go away if not your thing.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Thanks for the many updates, although not with you I can at least savour the atmosphere.
> 
> Alan


You missed a great weekend, the boys, and girls, worked very hard to give us an enjoyable time. Music was varied, a few teething problems, but I have paid good money for a much less enjoyable event. 
Thanks too to Angie and George and all who went out of there way to make it a great rally, moving the tent was awesome. :wink: 
apologies to anyone we missed when saying our farewells.

Sue


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well done barry, shame we are in germany, but at least we have sunshine to help compensate for missing the gig. This is our first internet for over a week, so missed a lot. Have fun


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

It was a female voice l am guessing we were long gone before Barry. l make no apologies but if you feel that way don't worry l shall make sure we do not darken any more rallys that way my opinion can not upset anyone.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Well what a fantastic long BH weekend we have had. I'm not wanting to single anyone out for praise as we met so many friendly happy people. The food we had was out of this world and the music was awesome. (Even Jimi Hendrix was there)

My main comment is how everyone seemed to go out of their way to chat and share and be friendly. I have been on MCC and CC rallies but on this one it was just like being in a happy family celebration.

Thanks Barry, Angie, and George for organizing this great meet, I hope plans are afoot for next year.

Frank and Linda


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Just back from the Fruitcakes meet ourselves, got lost on the way back but found Mount Grace Priory so who cares :roll: 

Would just like to add our thanks to Barry, George and Angie for organizing the event and everyone else for simply being there as we had a great time for a first rally and look forward to the next Fruitcakes Two  

Norman and Audrey.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Totally agree with tugboat , it was a great night sad someone has to make derogatory comments and try to spoil the event 

Well done Barry and mike it was brill

John


----------



## teddyj (Jan 3, 2012)

Well. What a fantastic weekend we've had, music,beer,good food and terrific company,can't wait for the next one,two or three.

Thanks everyone, hope to meet up again. 

Ted & Carol


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

*Our first rally with great vibes*

When I first got our Motorhome I started to get involved with a couple of the forums dedicated to motorhomes one of which is Motorhome Facts. There was a thread that had just started with someone trying to organise a rally dedicated to a legend known as Uncle Norm in East Yorkshire combined with a music meet up.

Read more...


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone. Just spent one of our best weekends ever since we bought our motorhome 3 years ago. We met more MHF folks than ever before.......

We would like to thank Angie, Barry and George for organising such a brilliant weekend. The craic was good, the food terrific (loved the curry and chilli!!!).

So well organised, great information daily....just perfect!!

Thank you to everyone for being so lovely, open and friendly.

Jan and Ivor


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

CONGRATS to Barry and co for organising what was obviously a great meet up. It sounds like a great time was had by all (gutted we couldn't make it)


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

bulawayolass said:


> It was a female voice l am guessing we were long gone before Barry. l make no apologies but if you feel that way don't worry l shall make sure we do not darken any more rallys that way my opinion can not upset anyone.


I don't know when you went to the club. The posted start time was 6ish, I went over at 6 and Mike was there on his own waiting for Barry to come over and help set up the equipment. The rest of the gang trickled in and the gig didn't actually get going till after 6-30.

It was a really good knees-up. Maybe it isn't your kind of music, but there was plenty of other stuff going on over the weekend and lots of really nice people. I certainly wouldn't want you to feel unwelcome at another rally, so please do come. I saw you in the distance at the meal, and I had hoped to meet you and I'm sorry I didn't. Maybe another time.

Cheers,
Tuggy,


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you haven't read Phodetheus' blog - accessed via the link on his page, then you have missed a treat... to me it gives a very real picture of an excellently run rally, all of which develop their own characteristic depending upon the people present; the marshals, the attendees and of course the facilities and events .....

I have been to several rallies in the UK and am sad to have missed what seems to have been an excellent weekend  

Having attended a CC rally in Devon I was not sure I ever wanted to visit a rally again; we felt like second or third class citizens and virtually no-one spoke to us all weekend - they were all huddled in their little caravan-based cliques.....

MHF rallies have been good - very welcoming and well organised, but this one sounds to have be really special hopefully there will be more to follow and we may be able to visit one......

As I said, I wish that we had been there....

Dave


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Just got home ,a big thanks to everyone involved in organising and running this rally/ get together, had a great time was good to put faces to names, will definately attend again hopefully it will be soon

John & Julie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I finally got back home about an hour ago and thanks for all the kind words. I am really pleased you all enjoyed it although I think to be fair if it hadnt been for George and Angie and it had been left to me to organise it on my own it would have been a complete flipping disaster!  

I cannot thank them both enough. 

I need about a week to recover though now.

Sorry if I missed some of you last night as Tuggy hosted a dinner for us and to be honest I was just too knackered to play or do much more than just slump in the corner of Tuggers van with Aldra, Albert, Sandra and Ray and of cours Tuggers. Cheers for that Geoff.

Did anyone manage to record any of the music? A youtube link would be great. Or maybe not!  

Once again thanks to everyone for coming and especially George and Angie.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

She's really taken offence and the gatepost.................she's gone and joined the 'darkside' :lol: 

tony


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Arrived home safe and sound - thanks to all who worked so hard to make a great weekend. Special thanks to Ange and Scottie and Barry and Mike and - well everyone xxx Lovely grub on Saturday - back on the diet tomorrow xxx Hope to see everyone soon - Marie and George - (the grumpy old git!!) :lol: :lol:


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for a really good weekend.

Bulawayo Lass I am sorry you thought my singing sounded like a wounded animal


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Cracking rally. Good food. Good entertainment. Good venue. Good company. Exceptionally well organised. Thanks Barry, George, Angie.

Cheers

Alan & Sue


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

We can only echo everyone else, an exceptionally good rally in an outstanding location with great company.

Put us down for next year please 

Sincere thanks to you all.

Jackie, Val & Smithy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Just been over to the club to join everyone but it sounded like an animal in extreme pain.....so l didnt cause embarressment by rushing in and offering to put it out it's misery we are back in CB having a coffee.
> l think it was karsquarkie going on.


Hmm.

Now there was I thinking when we met over Aldras meat and tatie pie, what a nice person... I'm sure you wouldn't want me to change my opinion of you..

A harsh comment me thinks, now if you got up to give us some entertainment would you like to hear comments like yours, but there again you didn't did you, some did and everyone triumphed just by doing it, and what's a wrong note between friends, or a less than perfect singing voice like what Iv'e got.......

Any way thanks to everyone, it was you that made it what it was..

We are now in Northumberland at Beadnell just in from walking fat dog on the sand, and trying to stop her eating anything washed up on the beach, jelly fish go down a treat apparantley .........

Ray.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

JLO said:


> Bulawayo Lass I am sorry you thought my singing sounded like a wounded animal


IT DIDNT!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

When it comes to effort, enthusiasm and results, what a contrast between the owners of MHF and the members! Sorry We weren't able to be at the rally / gig but congratulations to all who made it such a success.


Chris


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Crikey what can you say that others haven't said. Big thanks to Angie, George and of course Barry for coming up with the idea and venue.

Musical, Harmony, Fantastic event.

Steve & Jo


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks to you all for a great weekend, and a
Special thanks to the organisers, Angie, George, Barry

looking forward to the next one !

Chris & Angie (drfcchris)


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

georgiemac said:


> Arrived home safe and sound - thanks to all who worked so hard to make a great weekend. Special thanks to Ange and Scottie and Barry and Mike and - well everyone xxx Lovely grub on Saturday - back on the diet tomorrow xxx Hope to see everyone soon - Marie and George - (the grumpy old git!!) :lol: :lol:


Marie, I did so enjoy kissing your hand, but don't let anyone know, especially George! :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

makems said:


> JLO said:
> 
> 
> > Bulawayo Lass I am sorry you thought my singing sounded like a wounded animal
> ...


Hi Mike, I have to say I very much enjoyed your playing and singing. I nearly asked if I might fondle your Stratocaster, but thought you might not like other people touching your equipment!  :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'd like to add my thanks too. To Barry for setting it all up and to Scotty and Angie for all their hard work on site. With their trailerful of gear the event would have been a success whatever the weather. 

The musical side of things was brill as has already been well described.

We were very lucky weatherwise and the rally had just the right number of people. I hope it doesn't get too big in future and become a victim of it's own success. I had never been to a rally before but I thoroughly enjoyed myself.

I hope the recipients of any of my food didn't suffer for it afterwards. I have to say that Sandra (Aldra) makes an exceedingly good pie, and Ray please tell your Sandra that her scones were delish and much enjoyed. But then you know already that they're good, don't you? :lol: 

P.S. I shall forever think of Ray as 'chunky sweater man'! He needs all that 1.5tonne payload!


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

[quote="tugboat"

Hi Mike, I have to say I very much enjoyed your playing and singing. I nearly asked if I might fondle your Stratocaster, but thought you might not like other people touching your equipment!  :lol:[/quote]

I wouldn't let just anybody fondle my equipment Geoff, but I'd make an exception for you.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Can I just check - how much was raised on behalf of Uncle Norm? And which charity will it be going to?

I'd like to think that Uncle Norm was looking down on Sunday night, tapping his toes, or having a dance like some of the folk :wink:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

simandme said:


> Can I just check - how much was raised on behalf of Uncle Norm? And which charity will it be going to?
> 
> I'd like to think that Uncle Norm was looking down on Sunday night, tapping his toes, or having a dance like some of the folk :wink:


Hi
It was announced when the raffle was drawn,and posted on the notice board.
We raised £90. with a £10 donation from aldra (Sandra) making £100.the monies are being donated to Cancer Research.

when every one has finished with their thanks I will make a formal announcement and post the receipt.

George


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Sounds like a fabulous weekend, don't get too wound up about one negative comment, that's a fair result in my book :wink: 

Wish we had been there --- or should I say wish it had been on a date we could have made. Will chalk it in early if on again next year. Big congrats to all involved in organising such a popular event!

Steve.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *tubbytuba wrote: *Sounds like a fabulous weekend, don't get too wound up about one negative comment, that's a fair result in my book :wink:
> 
> Wish we had been there --- or should I say wish it had been on a date we could have made. Will chalk it in early if on again next year. Big congrats to all involved in organising such a popular event!
> 
> Steve.


Any gig you can walk away from with all your limbs intact and without a broken nose is a success in my book Tubs. 

Im not sure I will ever get the rotten eggs and squashed tomatoes out of my shirt though. 8O


----------



## hihosilver (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi all! Thanks to everyone for a great weekend and for making me feel so welcome, specially being on my own at my first rally. Shame I didn't make the Friday night get together but it took me so long to find everything in my little campervan and get set up I was just too knackered! 

I thought the music was excellent - Barry, Mike and Jackie - and it was good to meet such a friendly bunch of people and special thanks to Viv (HermanHymer) for our lovely chats and for sharing the secrets of Durban curries and the spices to make them (I'll let you know how our first one turns out!) Have a safe trip back home on the 15th  

Bronwen


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

We have dumped Northumberland and come back home, no point in sitting in the van while it chucks it down, especially when we are only a couple or so hours away from home.. The timing was spot on for the rally weather, crap weather just before and crap weather just after.. 

We wus blessed!..

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Did anyone take many photos or vids?

All I seem to have is one of the church, Rays scooter and someones foot.  

Mrs D is the official Hank the Tank photographer and as you know she didnt attend.

Tuggers posted some good ones on Fruitcakes but you would have to join to see them. 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

a belated thanks to Angie, George and Barry for all their hard work in organising and running around to make the meet such a success

A great weekend with fantastic people

late because I've only just got the MIFI working 

If it's any consolation ray, we are in Chartres and the weather is cold and damp here too

sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

NEWSFLASH!

Rare footage has appeared of some of the Sunday night gig at Croft!

I imagine in years to come when I am playing Glastonbury or Wembley and so Rich and Famous I finally have a Hymer this footage will become like a kind of Shrine to fans everywhere!  Prepare for a Youtube sensation!

Thanks to The Cookies (John and Julie) for going to the trouble of sending me the CD's of these recordings.

Sadly the sound quality is not too great and its a bit distorted but you get the idea. There is also a much better Blues track but the file size is huge. I am trying to upload it now.

Wonderful tonight by Eric Claptout





Snow Patrol - run (beginning bit missing)


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

>> Sadly the sound quality is not too great and its a bit distorted

That isn't the recording equipment to blame ..... you were a few bottles of Leffe down by then I suspect! :wink: :lol: 

Colin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Maybe so but I was well oiled by this number which is a better quality sound.

Mike doing some really good blues


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Maybe so but I was well oiled by this number which is a better quality sound.


Liar, liar, pants on fire. You'd only had one pint when that fat ugly git brought you another one. Mind you, you weren't exactly starting from scratch, were you? :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe so but I was well oiled by this number which is a better quality sound.
> ...


Yes you are correct and actually Sunday I never had a beer all day as I was A. too hungover from Friday and B. Crapping myself about Sunday night! . Its the snow patrol song where I had definitely had a few! And you can tell.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am just sort of catching up with what went on.

I saw the videos, and read the posts, so I have concluded that Mike on stage with Barry is 'Makems"- is this correct?

And who was to the right of camera operator when it swung round?

Geoff


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Well I've only just caught up with this thread. It seems you all had a good time & many congratulations are due to barryd & the other organisers. Feel quite sad now that we didn't go. Maybe next time.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes Geoff. The bloke who can actually play (Mike) is indeed Makems.

Jackie (JLO) is on backing vocals on Wonderful Tonight and Run. She also did a couple of excellent songs.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*Walkie-Talkies Instructions*

Good Afternoon All

At this great FruitCakes meet at Hurworth members relieved me of a fair bit of my surplus motorhome paraphernalia - thank you all.

I'd like to correct an error though.

Please would the lady who bought my walkie-talkies set send me a PM me with her Snail Mail N/address, and I will post on to her the 'Operating Instructions' which I thought were in the box and clearly were not: sorry about that.

Having heard the music on Barryd's Video, now I understand what it was that was causing ruckus in Gainford that night <vbg>

Gan canny y'all.

Ike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ike.

It was good to see you again and I am glad a lot of your stuff went to good use for fellow motorhomers.

I think everyone appreciated your generosity.

Thanks
Barry


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

My OH bought a couple of country CDs at the rally. He thought that he got 'Country, modern to timeless country classics', but inside is 'top ten hits of the sixties'.

If you would like this CD back, please send me a pm and we can organise a swap.

Thanks, Simone


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well it looks like fun was had by all, well almost :roll: still nothing perfect, although the guy in the red shirt seemed to have a clue what he was doing, not a blues fan, but it was very good.

Glad dosh was raised for Cancer, and that loads of gear got unloaded onto other unsuspecting members :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Out of interest, did anyone keep a tally of costs for the event, it might prove useful for the next one to compare costs.

Well done all.

Oh yeah nearly forgot, who was the odd dude, the other guitar banger, very strange.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It was rubbish

A load of lovely northern people getting together

I had to change my Lancashire accent to try to fit in

Really needed some southerners to balance it all out

Maybe next time

It cost me a fortune in meat and potato pies

If it happens again

Put me down

The hound from hell just loved it  

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

Nobody wants to 'Put you down' - nor the 'hound'  

The guitar 'masher' is another question.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Geoff I need to be put down now and again

I need to rise like the Phoenix :lol: :lol: 

The hound, well he is just a pain

But every one loves him

So what's that all about : 8O 8O   

Another meet would do me just fine

Absolutely lovely people

I'm needing more hugs

It was great

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good God I thought we had burried this thread!

Kev as regarding costs for the event, it depends what you mean. The emotional scarring will last a lifetime. Financially well Im still paying Tuggers his blackmail money not to send Mrs D the photos of what really went on in his van on the Monday night.

Apart from that it was cheap as chips.

It was a fiver per van per night and a fiver for your EHU for as long as you stayed so if you stayed 4 nights and had EHU it was £25. 8O Beat that.

We had full use of the facilities, lounge, bar, kitchens. Pretty much do what you like. The fat controller upset a few people but I just thought that was part of the fun. 

Of course if it hadnt been for Angie and George who were the ones actually running the event it would have been a shambles! Mike (Makems) was the guy in the chequered shirt playing the blues and his contribution and song books made the event. Of course the ladies and espcially Sandra made a fantastic effort with the grub.

I just turned up and drank a lot and wandered around with a megafone. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What

Were you there Barry ???

I must have missed that

Tuggy, ray sue Viv and many lovely others 

No wait you were that gorgeous one I was hugging 

Or I think you were

8O 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra

You must have a vivid imagination - not about the hugging, just about the 'gorgeous' :roll: :lol: 

I hope it was a 'bear' and not a 'bare' hug


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Sandra
> 
> You must have a vivid imagination - not about the hugging, just about the 'gorgeous' :roll: :lol:
> 
> I hope it was a 'bear' and not a 'bare' hug


Err, better leave bears out of it, or Liz will get jealous


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

aldra said:


> What
> 
> Were you there Barry ???
> 
> ...


Well, you and I had a hug when you arrived - could I be the gorgeous one you are thinking about?

Colin


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well now you mention it colin   

sandra


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I want to come too! I've learned some new songs (if you can put up with me :roll: ) I had a great time, like you say Barry the Fat Controller just added to the fun, made it more like an episode of Phoenix Nights. :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *JLO wrote: *I want to come too! I've learned some new songs (if you can put up with me :roll: ) I had a great time, like you say Barry the Fat Controller just added to the fun, made it more like an episode of Phoenix Nights. :lol:


Well I would love to play with you again Jackie! 

Ive learnt a few new ones as well. In fact I spend almost as much time playing these days as I do on here! :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you need to

In fact I'm not sure you have spent that much time on here :lol:  

Sandra


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

And me you :roll: 

You tell me some of your new ones and I'll tell you some of mine. I'm backing vocals on some lead vocals on others. 

One I am backing vocals on (and when you listen to it they are not hard) is Running Down the Dream by Tom Petty, I LOVE the song.

I'm a tired Hector today, I am training to be an aromatherapist and I have 4 full body massages in 2 days, only another 60 hours of massage before I qualify 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *JLO Wrote: *And me you :roll:
> 
> You tell me some of your new ones and I'll tell you some of mine. I'm backing vocals on some lead vocals on others.
> 
> ...


A singer and now a Masseur! We should definetly get married! 

I played one song after another last night to see how long a full session would last and it was a good hour and a half.

My current playist is this. Some I do ok others I am not sure I would play in public. 

Problem for me is my vocal range which is rubbish.

I would love however to do a duet with a female who can really sing. Something like "Torn". where I dont have to sing or are just backing vocals.

Wonderful tonight - Eric Claptop
Heavens Door Guns and Roses
The mans too strong - Dire Straights
Half a world away - oasis
Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix
I was only Joking - Rod Stewart
Creep - Radio Head
Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
April come she will - Simon and Garfunkel
The Boxer - Simon and Garfunkel
Wish you were here - Pink Floyd
Tightrope - Stone Roses
Drugs to wont - The Verve
You do something to me - Paul Weller
Through the Barricades - Spandau Ballet
The first cut is the deepest - Rod Stewart
Give me something fast - Sisters of Mercy
Knocking on Heavens Door - Guns n Roses version
Sweet home Chicago - Blues Brothers version
Under the Bridge - Red hot chilli peppers
Jimmy Carter - Electric six
You shook me all night long - AC/DC
Angels - Robbie Williams
Where do you go to my lovely - Peter Starsted
Paranoid - Black Sabbath
Ocean Colour Scene - The Circle
Hand bags and Gladrags - Rod stewart / Stereophonics
Nights in white satin - Moody blues
Private investigations - Dire Straights
Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd
Appache - Shadows
Wonderful Land - Shadows
Theme from the deer hunter - Shadows
Foot Tapper - Shadows
Hallelujah - Beck / Cohen
Samba Pa Ti - Santana
Norwegian Wood - The Beatles
All I want is you - U2
One - U2
Pinball Wizard - The who
The Passenger Iggy Pop
Hurt Johnny Cash
Martha's Harbour - All about Eve
Wherever you go - The Calling
Over there (anti war song)
Run - Snow Patrol
Sit Down - James
Where do you go to my lovely - Peter Starsted
Bohemian like me - Dandy Warhols
Passenger - Iggy pop
First cut is the deepest - Rod Stewart
I was only joking - Rod Stewart
Half a world away - Oasis
Sweet Home Chicago - Blues Brothers
Lying Eyes - The Eagles
Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Quite a bit of common ground here Barry



barryd said:


> Wonderful tonight - Eric Clapton. Yes
> Heavens Door Guns and Roses
> The mans too strong - Dire Straights
> Half a world away - oasis. Yes
> ...


.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nothing would give me more pleasure than a jam session with you and JLO Mike!

Wish we could all meet up and jam together.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As a music lover, if the Youtube vid was an example you cannot do "wonderful tonight" happy to offend


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I can't play anything anymore..

When I was in groups, we had to learn two songs a week on average and retain them. When I finished with groups I swore I would never learn another song again, an achievement I have managed to keep up to this day :wink: 

ray.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> I can't play anything anymore..
> 
> ...


It's the retaining of them that's the problem for me Ray, and the quantity.
If I don't have my song books, I can play probably half a dozen songs from memory. But with the song books it's a bit over 300.
When I was younger I used to be able to do it. Now? Lucky of I can remember what day it is. Fortunately I'm retired so it doesn't really matter what day it is.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Barry - as this thread refuses to die, the only way to end it is to organise another rally!
Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Children in need could do with a few more quid, none goers could donate instead, I'd be happy to do that, it's one of my two favourite charities, along with NSPCC.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Or Barnardo's :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

No!.. Its primarily a memorial meet to remember Uncle Norm, anything else is an add on..

The charity is for the one that got Uncle Norm.. If you want something else organise it yourself.

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *makems wrote: *Barry - as this thread refuses to die, the only way to end it is to organise another rally!
> Mike


Im tempted but Ill be in bother if I do. Will hopefully be away soon so will see on my return.

I would be happy to go back to Croft to be honest. My only reservation would be what would we have all done if the ground was too wet. I guess most places are going to be like that though.

Maybe leave it until late May next time.

At least it would be a peace of cake to organise next time. Im not doing it without George and Angie though!


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes a bit later in they year would be good. Better chance of decent weather and less likely to be a wet field. 
Croft was almost perfect for a music weekend and I would be happy to go back there. It was only the miserable git of a club steward that took the gloss off for me. Now I know what he's like it wouldn't bother me next time. ( there WILL be a next time WONT there?)
We had a blast, and really enjoyed meeting a new bunch of nutters (we usually rally with "the other lot").


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah Mike there will be another one. Ill just not mention it to Mrs D just yet.  

We will all have a long winter to practice!


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

A singer and now a Masseur! We should definetly get married! 

Barry just to complete the fantasy/nightmare I used to be a pub landlady as well!  Many many moons ago!

Aromatherapy is my Plan B for when I escape from the NHS! At least I will be doing something nice instead of people moaning at me all day.

Here are some of the songs which I participate in.

Lead Vocals

First Cut is the Deepest - Cheryl Crow
Dreams - Fleetwood Mac 
Gold Dust Woman = Fleetwood Mac 
Another Cup of Coffee - Mike and Mechanics - 
Everybody Hurts - Corrs Version but deffo need to practice - 
Forgiven not forgotten Corrs 
I would rather go blind - Chicken Shack 
Blackwaterside - Bert Jansch version 
Our House - Crosby Stills Nash 
Whispers - Fairground Attraction
Allelujah - Fairground Attraction

Backing vocals

Chasing cars - Snow Patrol 
Losing my religion - REM 
The River - Bruce Springsteen
Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix
Before you accuse me - Eric Clapton
Julie - The Levellers
Another Mans Cause - The Levellers 
The likes of you and I - The Levellers
Feel like making love - Bad Company
Mandolin Wind - Rod Stewart
The Dark end of the street - Commitments
Running down the dream
Handle with care - Travellin Wilburys
Black Magic Woman - Santana

Some of the songs above are to accommodate the fact that the band changes line up, in that we have a mandolin/harmonica player twice a month with us and the guys in the band have just got me playing chords on the keyboard, so, by next May I _might_ be ok at it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Will have a look at some of those Jackie.

Keyboards huh? Good stuff. All we need then is a bass player and a drummer!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> No!.. Its primarily a memorial meet to remember Uncle Norm, anything else is an add on..
> 
> ...


The rally for Uncle norm was a great idea and it seems it went off well too, I'm not suggesting a change to that, and hope it becomes annual, but there was a suggestion put forward for another rally,

"Barry - as this thread refuses to die, the only way to end it is to organise another rally! "

No mention of uncle norm so perhaps one in late summer when everywhere is cheaper again, and the proceeds to a childrens charity.

I can't see anyone having a problem with that, and more charities would benefit.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Another one, yes please, hopefully will be in UK when it is on.
Reminder, must get John to practice banjo :roll: :lol:  

sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think next time it would be a good idea to start finding some common ground befrore the meet and try and encourage as many musicians as possible. I felt a little bad last time as I was concious we may have not included everyone who wanted to play.

Ill see if I can hire the Pyramid stage from Glastonbury next time. Actually lets just have it there.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> barryd"]I think next time it would be a good idea to start finding some common ground befrore the meet and try and encourage as many musicians as possible. I felt a little bad last time as I was concious we may have not included everyone who wanted to play.
> 
> Ill see if I can hire the Pyramid stage from Glastonbury next time. Actually lets just have it there.


Hey up.

Only if the beer is £2 a pint :wink: , nowt wrong with Croft...

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I agree Ray. Ideal for what we want. The Phoenix nights element just adds to the fun IMO. 

My only worry and a few people pointed this out. Just how long will it be there for.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

We will have to suck it and see, there are always alternatives and if all else fails the field at Flambrough :lol: :lol: :lol: could be another Yaskeys farm :wink: We are star dust we are golden!...

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *rayrecrok wrote: *Hey up.
> 
> We will have to suck it and see, there are always alternatives and if all else fails the field at Flambrough :lol: :lol: :lol: could be another Yaskeys farm :wink: We are star dust we are golden!...
> 
> ray.


We will need some headbands! 

I think at some point I might start an actual "Jam" thread where we can post ideas, backing tracks and music etc for people to learn. (if they can be bothered).

IVe been having a go at this tonight by Travis. 




Easy guitar and there is a banjo but as well as some groovy keyboards.

Maybe seeing as you mentioned it do some of the Woodstock stuff.

The only problem is if I do the Summer Time blues cover by the Who Ill have to smash up my guitar at the end and then its Game over.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

And another thing!

I learned a tip tonight. While playing "Sing" by Travis if you stick a bit of sellotape or an elastic band around the bottom three stirngs you can make your guitar sound like a Banjo!  no really!

Only problem is ripping it off for the singy verse bit then putting it back on again. Doesnt really work.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Have a look at the manual for FX pedal again Barry.
If it's got an Expander function you can use that to make your guitar to sound like a banjo or a sitar.


----------

